# vended vuestra plata y oro insensatos !!!



## romanillo (28 Jul 2020)

Algunos del foro se piensan que van a triunfar y se harán ricos con plata y oro.


Es el momento de vender, algunos se están equivocando y están comprando ahora en precios máximos, estos precios no van a durar mucho y la ostia que viene se va escuchando, entonces lloraran viendo que sus metales vuelven a bajar a los mismos precios de siempre.


El sistema no va a dejar que ningún paleto comprador de metales se haga rico, es el momento de que vendáis todo y luego volver a comprar cuando el precio baje, no os haréis ricos pero almenos ganareis para unas cuantas mariscadas.

El palo a los metales y la gran bajada se hará realidad para finales de agosto.

Vended rápido insensatos !!!


----------



## Seronoser (28 Jul 2020)

@calopez sujeta a tus multis, que se desbocan.


----------



## Covid-8M (28 Jul 2020)

romanillo dijo:


> Algunos del foro se piensan que van a triunfar y se harán ricos con plata y oro.
> 
> 
> Es el momento de vender, algunos se están equivocando y están comprando ahora en precios máximos, estos precios no van a durar mucho y la ostia que viene se va escuchando, entonces lloraran viendo que sus metales vuelven a bajar a los mismos precios de siempre.
> ...



Nadie se hara rico con los metales. La mayoria sera mas pobres con su eurocs


----------



## Vong@ñán (28 Jul 2020)

romanillo dijo:


> Algunos del foro se piensan que van a triunfar y se harán ricos con plata y oro.
> 
> 
> Es el momento de vender, algunos se están equivocando y están comprando ahora en precios máximos, estos precios no van a durar mucho y la ostia que viene se va escuchando, entonces lloraran viendo que sus metales vuelven a bajar a los mismos precios de siempre.
> ...



Si el petróleo llegó a negativos, el oro y plata de utilidad marginal decreciente en una hecatombe, es una ruleta rusa el
que pueda ser de ellos, mientras ahora el negocio es seguro el ultimo euro que se lo gane otro, pasado mañana puede que no haya mercado accesible.


----------



## Josebs (28 Jul 2020)

romanillo dijo:


> Algunos del foro se piensan que van a triunfar y se harán ricos con plata y oro.
> 
> 
> Es el momento de vender, algunos se están equivocando y están comprando ahora en precios máximos, estos precios no van a durar mucho y la ostia que viene se va escuchando, entonces lloraran viendo que sus metales vuelven a bajar a los mismos precios de siempre.
> ...



Insensatos dices...
No has entendido nada, los metaleros no compramos para especular...recuerdas al tio del pato donald en su piscina de oro? Eso es un buen metalero. No alguien que compra con idea de sacar 4 duros en 1 mes...aunque como en la viña del señor hay de todo...


----------



## Notrabajo34 (28 Jul 2020)

Olvidas una cosa.

La mayoria de estos que se mueven por el foro y que aplauden felices estas subidas de oro y plata no tienen nada, la mayoria son autenticos muertos de hambre.

Como dije ya en varias ocasiones los unicos metales que tienen son el titanio de sus protesis y los tornillos de hierro que les ponen en los huesos rotos.

Aqui hay muy poquitos que vayan a ganar dinero de verdad.

Otra cosa hay que comentar, por que tengan 50, 60 incluso 100 onzas de plata van a seguir igual de pobres aunque la plata suba a 100 euros la onza que no lo hara, me recuerdan a una novia que tuve que vio una vez encima de la mesa 10.000 euros y se pensaba que estaba saliendo con rokefeler, es lo que tiene ser un tieso que ves 10.000 euros que es una autentica basura y piensas que es una fortuna.


----------



## estupeharto (28 Jul 2020)

romanillo dijo:


> Algunos del foro se piensan que van a triunfar y se harán ricos con plata y oro.
> Es el momento de *vender*, algunos se están equivocando y están *comprando ahora* en precios máximos, estos precios no van a durar mucho y la ostia que viene se va escuchando, entonces lloraran viendo que sus metales vuelven a bajar a los mismos precios de siempre.
> El sistema no va a dejar que ningún paleto comprador de metales se haga rico, es el momento de que *vendáis todo y luego volver a comprar* cuando el precio baje, no os haréis ricos pero almenos ganareis para unas cuantas mariscadas.
> El palo a los metales y la gran bajada se hará realidad para finales de agosto.
> *Vended* rápido insensatos !!!



Pero en qué quedamos, se compra o se vende, se compra y luego se vende, no se compra, hay que vender, .... ay payo dame argo


----------



## estupeharto (28 Jul 2020)

Te has equivocado de floro, aquí lo que hay son doritos, doriiiiitoss, no metales dorados....


----------



## TomBolillo (28 Jul 2020)

@romanillo, mojate y concreta fechas y precios, joder. Gánate la credibilidad y el respeto de este subforo.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (28 Jul 2020)

Hombre alguno si habemos que tenemos algo.


----------



## Tiburcio de Medinasidonia (28 Jul 2020)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Hombre alguno si habemos que tenemos algo.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 386675
> Ver archivo adjunto 386676



jaja se le vé perjudicado, me recuerda a un lingote de plata de 10 onzas que tengo pa chuparlo de vez en cuando.


----------



## estupeharto (28 Jul 2020)

Yo, lo de la bola de cristal, me recuerda a esto


----------



## estupeharto (28 Jul 2020)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Hombre alguno si habemos que tenemos algo.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 386675
> Ver archivo adjunto 386676



No jodas que lo has sacado del blister y tocado sin guantes !  y sin mascarilla


----------



## romanillo (28 Jul 2020)

TomBolillo dijo:


> @romanillo, mojate y concreta fechas y precios, joder. Gánate la credibilidad y el respeto de este subforo.



Que mas fecha quieres y que mas precio si ya lo he dicho todo, 

Finales de agosto, plata a menos de 13 dolares onza.


----------



## Justo Bueno (28 Jul 2020)

Hola! Soy una gacelilla y tengo miedo de ser devorado.... me pregunto si debo hacer caso a un usuario que desde 2012 se ha movido bastante poco (84 mensajes), y ahora por algún motivo ha aparecido para avisarnos de que NO COMPREMOS, y esperarme a una fuerte corrección para finales de Agosto, o si debo entrar ya porque el Oro y la Plata van directos a la Luna y me voy a quedar atrás, tengo mucho miedo de quedarme atrás. ¿Se juega la cuenta el OP? ¿Por favor alguien puede confirmarme lo que tengo que hacer? Gracias


----------



## estupeharto (28 Jul 2020)

Justo Bueno dijo:


> Hola! Soy una gacelilla y tengo miedo de ser devorado.... me pregunto si debo hacer caso a un usuario que desde 2012 se ha movido bastante poco (84 mensajes), y ahora por algún motivo ha aparecido para avisarnos de que NO COMPREMOS, y esperarme a una fuerte corrección para finales de Agosto, o si debo entrar ya porque el Oro y la Plata van directos a la Luna y me voy a quedar atrás, tengo mucho miedo de quedarme atrás. ¿Se juega la cuenta el OP? ¿Por favor alguien puede confirmarme lo que tengo que hacer? Gracias



Yo te digo lo que pienso.
Es complicado saber lo que va a pasar.
Lo lógico es que corrija en algún momento. Siempre hay correcciones.

Ahora bien. Estamos en un proceso de tiranovirus que ha catalizado la mierdaeconomía. Puede pasar cualquier cosa....mala.
No es lo mismo si tienes que si no tienes. Si tienes mucho "dinero" o si no es tanto.
Si ya tienes, yo me esperaría.
Si no tienes, ahí tienes que estar más fino e intentar aprovechar alguna oportunidad. Sin lanzarte de golpe, pero sin dejar pasar todos los trenes.

Mira la trayectoria de los últimos meses. Mira las expectativas y argumentos de todo dios (excepto romanillo). Mira la situación a nivel mundial y en españistán.
Vamos, me importa un bledo si sube o baja, pero, que viendo el patio,.... no me extrañaría que doblara en na y menos. Luego ya se verá, porque eso implicaría muchas cosas y habrá que ir viendo cómo se desarrollan.

Pero aquí,..tenemos un final de año, a partir del 20 de agosto se podría decir.....pistoletazo para el desastre..... avisados estamos


----------



## Tiburcio de Medinasidonia (28 Jul 2020)

Justo Bueno dijo:


> Hola! Soy una gacelilla y tengo miedo de ser devorado.... me pregunto si debo hacer caso a un usuario que desde 2012 se ha movido bastante poco (84 mensajes), y ahora por algún motivo ha aparecido para avisarnos de que NO COMPREMOS, y esperarme a una fuerte corrección para finales de Agosto, o si debo entrar ya porque el Oro y la Plata van directos a la Luna y me voy a quedar atrás, tengo mucho miedo de quedarme atrás. ¿Se juega la cuenta el OP? ¿Por favor alguien puede confirmarme lo que tengo que hacer? Gracias



Decirte que compres o nó es jodido sobre todo por que todo puede pasar pero nadie lo sabe , lo que no debes hacer es caso a cualquier Nostradamus que aparece por aquí.


----------



## estupeharto (28 Jul 2020)

estupeharto dijo:


> No jodas que lo has sacado del blister y tocado sin guantes !  y sin mascarilla



Lo que está claro es que esa báscula lleva tralla


----------



## romanillo (28 Jul 2020)

Tiburcio de Medinasidonia dijo:


> Decirte que compres o nó es jodido sobre todo por que todo puede pasar pero nadie lo sabe , lo que no debes hacer es caso a cualquier Nostradamus que aparece por aquí.




Podríais llamarme Nostradamus, pero me conformo con que me llaméis maestro.


----------



## elKaiser (28 Jul 2020)

romanillo dijo:


> Algunos del foro se piensan que van a triunfar y se harán ricos con plata y oro.
> 
> 
> Es el momento de vender, algunos se están equivocando y están comprando ahora en precios máximos, estos precios no van a durar mucho y la ostia que viene se va escuchando, entonces lloraran viendo que sus metales vuelven a bajar a los mismos precios de siempre.
> ...



Que buena gente es vd avisándonos.

Supongo que habra abierto cortos a mansalva en MT4 o JForex.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (28 Jul 2020)

estupeharto dijo:


> Lo que está claro es que esa báscula lleva tralla



Era de los chinos no me acuerdo si aliexpres o ebay, sorprendentemente ha funcionado bien durante años, ademas no da mucho fallo, puedes medio fiarte de ella.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (28 Jul 2020)

romanillo dijo:


> Podríais llamarme Nostradamus, pero me conformo con que me llaméis maestro.



Maestro


----------



## Dadaria (28 Jul 2020)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Olvidas una cosa.
> 
> La mayoria de estos que se mueven por el foro y que aplauden felices estas subidas de oro y plata no tienen nada, la mayoria son autenticos muertos de hambre.
> 
> ...



Aquí un muerto de hambre que no tiene ná. De plata, mínimo, ¿cuanto hay que tener? ¿100 kilos, 1 tonelada?


----------



## estupeharto (28 Jul 2020)

No sé si os sonará, pero yo que vengo de esas tierras granaínas, se decía...

El maestro ciruela
no sabía leer
y montó una escuela

no digo na


----------



## Beto (28 Jul 2020)

romanillo dijo:


> Que mas fecha quieres y que mas precio si ya lo he dicho todo,
> 
> Finales de agosto, plata a menos de 13 dolares onza.



Ya me gustaría, ya


----------



## escanciador de semen (28 Jul 2020)

romanillo dijo:


> Que mas fecha quieres y que mas precio si ya lo he dicho todo,
> 
> Finales de agosto, plata a menos de 13 dolares onza.



Ojalá, aprovecharé para ir de compras.


----------



## h2o ras (28 Jul 2020)

Hay Tanos, que llevan un kilo de Horo colgao del cuello:


----------



## Grecorio (28 Jul 2020)

Desconozco si romanillo es un maestro y clavará su predicción pero personalmente os confieso que no vendo mi pequeño tesoro si no es por necesidad extrema.
Y en caso de que su predicción se cumpla compraré algo con mis limitados medios.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (28 Jul 2020)

Dadaria dijo:


> Aquí un muerto de hambre que no tiene ná. De plata, mínimo, ¿cuanto hay que tener? ¿100 kilos, 1 tonelada?



Hombre para estar hablando por el foro minimo pediria 50 kg por poner una cantidad baja que no sea un gran impedimento para poder entrar al club.


----------



## ciberobrero (28 Jul 2020)

Judo cuando he empezado el break out??


----------



## romanillo (28 Jul 2020)

No os dais cuenta de lo que esta ocurriendo.

Que el oro y la plata suban solo significa que estamos ante las puertas de la gran segunda ola de coronavirus y de la gran caída de las bolsas.

Hay gente que viendo esta gran caída están tirando todo su dinero para el oro y la plata.

Una vez esto ocurra todo colapsara, las mismas bolsas arrastraran a la plata y se podrá comprar plata mucho mas barata que ahora, todos los que compren en estos precios perderán dinero.


----------



## Orooo (28 Jul 2020)

Falta el racional llorando y pregonando que se tenia que haber invertido en lo que ha subido a toro pasado.

Entre tu y el deberias montar un fondo de "himbersión" 
El lloron y el peliculero.


----------



## Triptolemo (28 Jul 2020)

Me ofrezco a acarrear Horo-cs a modico precio...
Contactar privado...
Alta experiencia en el acarreo de metales varios, carga maxima por mano 120 kilos...
No atiendo a minoristas...
Acepto bocata de chorizo y vino como alternativa de pago...


----------



## Gusman (28 Jul 2020)

Osea que vas de gurú y vendiste decenas de kg de plata a 500 euros justo antes de que casi duplicara su precio para comprar un local de 40m en el centro de tu pueblo.

Imagino que piensas revender el local a alguien que en plena pandemia pague el triple que lo que pagaste tu, para montar un negocio de venta de mascarillas...que es lo unico que funcionaría. Eres todo un portento en los negocios ohh gran maestro nostradamus.

Solo te falta el palillo. Paleto.


----------



## Harrymorgan (28 Jul 2020)

Pase lo que pase estamos viviendo un momento historico. Y eso ya es la leche. Ante toda la mierda que echan las televisiones y massmierdas el ambientillo de este subforo me sube la moral.

No sabemos que va a pasar, si estamos en el principio de un viaje a la luna o si simplemente vamos a dar una vuelta por la provincia en trenecito turistico... El tiempo dira.

En mi opinion y haciendo mias las ideas de los foreros mas solventes creo que hemos empezado un viaje de largo alcance... No solo se trata de que las empresas esten tocadas y que los efectos de la crisis esten empezando...lo que esta tocado y hundido es el sistema de moneda fiat cuando esto se ponga de manifiesto los mp será de lo poco que conserve valor.

Logicamente cuando haya otra caida gorda por el proximo cisne negro ( segundo rebrote, impago de pensiones o quiebra tecnica de los estados, estallidos de violencia, tension Usa China...) habrá una corrección brutal del oro y la plata y de todo... Dicen que para Octubre... Pero eso va a ser una correccion en V... Al menos para los mp.... Habrá que andar rápido para cargar las últimas provisiones para el invierno que se nos viene...La economia y la bolsa va a languidecer durante bastante tiempo y en ese tiempo los mp iran para arriba...

Es de suponer que el oro porcentualmente subira menos y la plata subira mas porcentualmente por razones obvias: El oro esta en máximos y la plata "casi" en mínimos... 

Suerte a todos y al toro...

Enviado desde mi LM-X525 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Harrymorgan (28 Jul 2020)

romanillo dijo:


> No os dais cuenta de lo que esta ocurriendo.
> 
> Que el oro y la plata suban solo significa que estamos ante las puertas de la gran segunda ola de coronavirus y de la gran caída de las bolsas.
> 
> ...



Te he dado me gusta porque creo tienes razón en parte...pero tras esa caida el oro ( que no creo que baje mucho) y la plata (que bajara mas) volveran a subir en V como un cohete.

De hecho si la plata sigue subiendo un par de meses a buen ritmo cuando llegue la caida puede que no toque precios actuales... Ya veremos

Quien quiera vender para pillar más abajo adelante, yo prefiero que el ultimo duro (de plata) lo gane otro... En todo caso lo que pase de aqui a enero solo es el principio...

Enviado desde mi LM-X525 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## romanillo (29 Jul 2020)

Harrymorgan dijo:


> Te he dado me gusta porque creo tienes razón en parte...pero tras esa caida el oro ( que no creo que baje mucho) y la plata (que bajara mas) volveran a subir en V como un cohete.
> 
> De hecho si la plata sigue subiendo un par de meses a buen ritmo cuando llegue la caida puede que no toque precios actuales... Ya veremos
> 
> ...




Lo estas viendo, lo que me preocupa es que esta gente no lo vea y barrunten ante lo que se les dice de que la plata va a meter una ostia gorda.

Yo también digo que luego subirá pero ahora seria un momento muy bueno para vender, solo hay que hacer los deberes y tener conocidos a los que poder comprar después cuando todo baje, si no conocen a nadie y dependen de las cuatro tiendas de Internet se quedaran sin nada, si tienen amigos metidos en sectores de metales podrían comprar a precio mucho mas bajo cuando la caída llegue.


----------



## Felson (29 Jul 2020)

Covid-8M dijo:


> Nadie se hara rico con los metales. La mayoria sera mas pobres con su eurocs



Con algunos metales sí te puedes hacer rico; todo depende de la calidad del mismo y de su calibre. Ejemplos en la historia, a cientos. Mira los que nos encierran, si no fuera por eso no podrían salir a la calle.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (29 Jul 2020)

Felson dijo:


> Con algunos metales sí te puedes hacer rico; todo depende de la calidad del mismo y de su calibre. Ejemplos en la historia, a cientos. Mira los que nos encierran, si no fuera por eso no podrían salir a la calle.



Esto es interesante, que ejemplos hay de gente que se hayan hecho ricos teniendo algun metal. ?


----------



## Ellis Wyatt (29 Jul 2020)

romanillo dijo:


> Algunos del foro se piensan que van a triunfar y se harán ricos con plata y oro.
> 
> 
> Es el momento de vender, algunos se están equivocando y están comprando ahora en precios máximos, estos precios no van a durar mucho y la ostia que viene se va escuchando, entonces lloraran viendo que sus metales vuelven a bajar a los mismos precios de siempre.
> ...




¿Quién quiere hacerse rico comprando oro? Esto es burbuja.info. Aquí estocamos latunes. Seremos ricos vendiendo nuestros latunes cuando toque.


----------



## Dadaria (29 Jul 2020)

No se, pero yo de lo único que tengo certezas es que en todo el mundo quedan unas 560.000 toneladas de plata por ser minadas, que al ritmo actual, se acaban en 20 años. Y estamos hablando de un metal que es utilizado en toda clase de aparatos electrónicos, desde aparatos de hospitales hasta placas solares. Contando además el hecho que a lo largo de la historia ha sido, junto con el oro, el dinero por excelencia. A largo plazo lo veo caballo ganador


----------



## Notrabajo34 (29 Jul 2020)

Entiendo, hablas de plomo pintado de amarillo para tangar a los que no han visto un lingote de oro en su vida ??


----------



## Notrabajo34 (29 Jul 2020)

Dadaria dijo:


> No se, pero yo de lo único que tengo certezas es que en todo el mundo quedan unas 560.000 toneladas de plata por ser minadas, que al ritmo actual, se acaban en 20 años. Y estamos hablando de un metal que es utilizado en toda clase de aparatos electrónicos, desde aparatos de hospitales hasta placas solares. Contando además el hecho que a lo largo de la historia ha sido, junto con el oro, el dinero por excelencia. A largo plazo lo veo caballo ganador




En 20 años medio foro estamos enterrados o incinerados.


----------



## Escorpio (29 Jul 2020)

romanillo dijo:


> Algunos del foro se piensan que van a triunfar y se harán ricos con plata y oro.
> 
> 
> Es el momento de vender, algunos se están equivocando y están comprando ahora en precios máximos, estos precios no van a durar mucho y la ostia que viene se va escuchando, entonces lloraran viendo que sus metales vuelven a bajar a los mismos precios de siempre.
> ...



Menudo Agorero que está hecho éste elemento. 
No tiene ni zorra idea y va dando lecciones de qué hacer a los demás. 
Anda......quédate calladito que cada vez que dices algo sube el oro.


----------



## Felson (29 Jul 2020)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Esto es interesante, que ejemplos hay de gente que se hayan hecho ricos teniendo algun metal. ?



Al Capone o Pablo Escobar. Aplaudidor creo que también lo ve claro. Hazle caso.


----------



## Forcopula (29 Jul 2020)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Entiendo, hablas de plomo pintado de amarillo para tangar a los que no han visto un lingote de oro en su vida ??



En el colegio te llamaban el lince eh? Las cazas al vuelo.


----------



## Gusman (29 Jul 2020)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Entiendo, hablas de plomo pintado de amarillo para tangar a los que no han visto un lingote de oro en su vida ??



Te creía mas espabilao, RH-....

No me digas que vas cargado de plata y oro y no llevas plomo?


----------



## MIP (29 Jul 2020)

Yo haré lo contrario de lo que dices que seguro que es lo correcto.


----------



## Armando Kasitas (29 Jul 2020)

... Y sale de unos ojos negros.


----------



## Dadaria (29 Jul 2020)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> En 20 años medio foro estamos enterrados o incinerados.



Para mi eso no es ningún problema, o espero que no lo sea. No obstante, quizás no haya que esperar tanto tiempo, según Cyrille Jubert (el primer artículo que enlaza)

La escasez de plata y como afectara a su precio.


----------



## Digamelon (29 Jul 2020)

Vender es de pobres, sobretodo los horos.


----------



## romanillo (29 Jul 2020)

¿ Podríais dejar de desvirtuar mi hilo ?

Es uno de los temas mas interesantes que se han abierto en burbuja y el que me haga caso se alegrara en el futuro.

Lógicamente los analfabetos metaleros que en tan gran cantidad tenemos en este foro no darán su brazo a torcer jamas.


----------



## Orooo (29 Jul 2020)




----------



## tremenk (29 Jul 2020)

Harrymorgan dijo:


> Pase lo que pase estamos viviendo un momento historico. Y eso ya es la leche. Ante toda la mierda que echan las televisiones y massmierdas el ambientillo de este subforo me sube la moral.
> 
> No sabemos que va a pasar, si estamos en el principio de un viaje a la luna o si simplemente vamos a dar una vuelta por la provincia en trenecito turistico... El tiempo dira.
> 
> ...



Creo que una caida en la bolsas no afectara al oro o a la plata... al contrario...

El crash por el coronavirus hizo que todo dios vendiera todos los activos y por eso cayo el oro y la plata pero ahora todo va a su rumbo despacio pero sin pausa.


----------



## Tiburcio de Medinasidonia (29 Jul 2020)

Romanillo no tiene un puto pavo para comprar unos pakillos y sufre de rabia porcina que intenta calmar viniendo aquí a contar películas de sus fictícias tansacciones y negocios y repitiendo como una cotorra su predicción pegotera.

Vaya usté a dar la brasa al río oiga.


----------



## Escorpio (29 Jul 2020)

romanillo dijo:


> ¿ Podríais dejar de desvirtuar mi hilo ?
> 
> Es uno de los temas mas interesantes que se han abierto en burbuja y el que me haga caso se alegrara en el futuro.
> 
> Lógicamente los analfabetos metaleros que en tan gran cantidad tenemos en este foro no darán su brazo a torcer jamas.



Llama analfabetos uno que ni si quiera tiene el Graduado Escolar.
¿“Asín” quien quieres que te “harga” caso?


----------



## Migozoenunpozo (29 Jul 2020)

A los monstruos no mirar

Enviado desde mi SM-A307FN mediante Tapatalk


----------



## tremenk (30 Jul 2020)

Escorpio dijo:


> Llama analfabetos uno que ni si quiera tiene el Graduado Escolar.
> ¿“Asín” quien quieres que te “harga” caso?



Estoy encontra del trollazo pero...

Asín esta en la RAE. Si es una palabra vulgar pero no podemos decir que es incorrecta.


----------



## romanillo (30 Jul 2020)

tremenk dijo:


> Estoy encontra del trollazo pero...
> 
> Asín esta en la RAE. Si es una palabra vulgar pero no podemos decir que es incorrecta.




Deja a estos analfabetos, son ignorantes 1000 euristas cuya única opción a tener un techo que puedan llamar su hogar es la de irse al puente mas cercano,


----------



## Escorpio (30 Jul 2020)

tremenk dijo:


> Estoy encontra del trollazo pero...
> 
> Asín esta en la RAE. Si es una palabra vulgar pero no podemos decir que es incorrecta.



Tienes razón, pero aún y así hace daño a la vista.


----------



## romanillo (30 Jul 2020)

Ya os avise, ahora empezáis a ver mis milagros realizados, quizás ya sea tarde para que vendáis.


----------



## Higadillas (30 Jul 2020)

romanillo dijo:


> Ya os avise, ahora empezáis a ver mis milagros realizados, quizás ya sea tarde para que vendáis.



Cae un 3% y en un més ha subido el 30. Una debacle, hoyga ::


----------



## poppom (30 Jul 2020)

perfecto, si baja podre comprar más
mientras los tontos como el op utilizan su papel moneda basura para pagafantear chortinas


----------



## romanillo (30 Jul 2020)

Siguen sin darme la razón incluso después de ver como voy acertando, vamos a ver si cuando siga bajando claudican o siguen igual.

Solo saben decir lo siguiente ´´La plata tiene que subir y nos hará ricos ÑIÑIÑI ÑIÑIÑI ´´ analfabetos de la plata que no me hicieron caso cuando podían.


----------



## romanillo (30 Jul 2020)

tremenk dijo:


> Estoy encontra del trollazo pero...
> 
> Asín esta en la RAE. Si es una palabra vulgar pero no podemos decir que es incorrecta.




Una humilde pregunta.

Ahora que ves mis milagros y mis profecías, ahora que ves como van cumpliéndose, al igual que me has dado la razón en la manera de escribir asín que el analfabeto ignorante de arriba desconocía.

¿ Podrías darme también la razón en que de momento voy acertando en los temas de la plata y reconocerme como sabio y profeta del valor de la plata ?


----------



## paraisofiscal (30 Jul 2020)

Tienes una necesidad de aceptación digna de un niño de 8 años....ojú!!!


----------



## romanillo (30 Jul 2020)

poppom dijo:


> perfecto, si baja podre comprar más
> mientras los tontos como el op utilizan su papel moneda basura para pagafantear chortinas




Si el papel moneda basura me sirve para follar chortinas, que tiene de malo fundirlo, si tu mismo dices que es papel basura, almenos se utilizar basura para sacar provecho personal y disfrutar.

Es la diferencia entre nosotros, tu acumulas metal y ves como de un día a otro te lo bajan, al final no tienes nada, yo en cambio vendo ese metal cuando lo veo alto y con el dinero basura ganado me divierto.


Utilizo el tiempo que otro ha perdido, en disfrutar de mi propio tiempo.


----------



## Concursante (30 Jul 2020)

Dadaria dijo:


> Aquí un muerto de hambre que no tiene ná. De plata, mínimo, ¿cuanto hay que tener? ¿100 kilos, 1 tonelada?



Mas o menos, en fantasmas.info o tienes la decima parte que hay en Fort Knox o eres un mangina de mierda.


----------



## paraisofiscal (30 Jul 2020)




----------



## romanillo (30 Jul 2020)

paraisofiscal dijo:


> Tienes una necesidad de aceptación digna de un niño de 8 años....ojú!!!




viene un cantamañanas a deciros que la plata el viernes estará en 27,50 dolares y os falta tiempo a comerle la polla.

Llego yo, una persona con una estrena sabiduría en temas plateros y económicos, os digo que no le hagáis caso que como compréis vais a perder dinero, que si queréis comprar os esperéis que va a bajar bastante, os comento que el viernes no acabara en 27,50 dolares si no como mucho en torno a los 21 dolares, os digo ademas que va a meter una ostia para abajo tremendo para finales de agosto.

Veis que voy acertando, os da coraje y tenéis que llegar insultando unos, con aires de psicólogo otros.

Pregunto yo desde mi humilde modestia, por que al dice que va a subir a 27,50 y os anima a comprar y perder dinero le coméis la polla y a mi que os estoy reconduciendo para salvar vuestros ahorros me insultáis.

Sera por el refrán que dice de la siguiente manera ´´miente y te adoraran, di la verdad y te odiaran´´.


----------



## romanillo (30 Jul 2020)

Sabes lo que pasa que parece que el foro esta lleno de vendedores de plata que querían forrarse, no tiene otra explicación.

Les estoy diciendo que no compren ahora que esta carísima, que va a bajar, estoy acertando y mira como se ponen, le ves otra lógica que la que acabo de encontrar yo.


----------



## HotelDeltaPapa (30 Jul 2020)

romanillo dijo:


> No os dais cuenta de lo que esta ocurriendo.
> 
> Que el oro y la plata suban solo significa que estamos ante las puertas de la gran segunda ola de coronavirus y de la gran caída de las bolsas.
> 
> ...



Yo llevo meses pensando lo mismo, pero hay una cosa que me inquieta. Como en la película de los Vengadores; "Si le digo lo que pasa, no pasará". Ahora la gente sabe que lo pasa, con lo que ¿pasará? 

Pregunta de novato. ¿Por qué bajaron los MP's con la caída de las bolsas? ¿La gente abría cortos o cerraba largos? ¿Se buscaba recuperar liquidez o se ampliar las posiciones en bolsa?

Un rayo no cae dos veces en el mismo sitio y, a mi alrededor hay cualquier cosa menos pánico, con o sin encierro. No como la primera vez. No tengo nada claro que se repita la debacle de Marzo


----------



## romanillo (30 Jul 2020)

HotelDeltaPapa dijo:


> Yo llevo meses pensando lo mismo, pero hay una cosa que me inquieta. Como en la película de los Vengadores; "Si le digo lo que pasa, no pasará". Ahora la gente sabe que lo pasa, con lo que ¿pasará?
> 
> Pregunta de novato. ¿Por qué bajaron los MP's con la caída de las bolsas? ¿La gente abría cortos o cerraba largos? ¿Se buscaba recuperar liquidez o se ampliar las posiciones en bolsa?
> 
> Un rayo no cae dos veces en el mismo sitio y, a mi alrededor hay cualquier cosa menos pánico, con o sin encierro. No como la primera vez. No tengo nada claro que se repita la debacle de Marzo




Un cumulo de circunstancias pero sobretodo la plata se usa a nivel industrial si no hay industria por que todo esta parado la plata cae por que nadie la compra, al menos no en las cantidades que se compran para industria.

Cuando llegue la segunda ola volverá a pasar lo mismo, si no hay segunda ola da igual por que habrá menos industria debido a la crisis que viene, todo lleva a ver claramente que la plata no va a subir.

Hay gente que son ignorantes del tema, ven a toda esta gente en un foro de analfabetos decir que la plata subirá por que ellos lo dicen, esta gente ignorante puede verse abducida a comprar plata con lo que perderían su dinero, yo les aviso de que no lo hagan y entran a insultarme, nada nuevo.


----------



## HotelDeltaPapa (30 Jul 2020)

romanillo dijo:


> Un cumulo de circunstancias pero sobretodo la plata se usa a nivel industrial si no hay industria por que todo esta parado la plata cae por que nadie la compra, al menos no en las cantidades que se compran para industria.
> 
> Cuando llegue la segunda ola volverá a pasar lo mismo, si no hay segunda ola da igual por que habrá menos industria debido a la crisis que viene, todo lleva a ver claramente que la plata no va a subir.
> 
> Hay gente que son ignorantes del tema, ven a toda esta gente en un foro de analfabetos decir que la plata subirá por que ellos lo dicen, esta gente ignorante puede verse abducida a comprar plata con lo que perderían su dinero, yo les aviso de que no lo hagan y entran a insultarme, nada nuevo.



Eso lo entiendo pero ¿Estás teniendo en cuenta un posible cambio de paradigma? La plata es un metal industrial pero también lo es el oro. El mercado de inversión de la plata es ridículo en comparación con el oro, pero yo veo que desde Marzo el volumen de negociaciones no ha dejado de subir, y pese a que te llevo tiempo leyendo en el hilo del oro y la plata y has acertado, hasta ahora sólo veo una corrección en la cotización.

Las reglas de este juego no dejan de cambiar y cada día hay menos confianza en el fiat.


----------



## Pepito of the palotes (30 Jul 2020)

Compren pasta, arroz y legumbres secas
No hay más.
No es menos.

Enviado desde mi OLIVETTI LINEA 98


----------



## Dadaria (31 Jul 2020)

romanillo dijo:


> Un cumulo de circunstancias pero sobretodo la plata se usa a nivel industrial si no hay industria por que todo esta parado la plata cae por que nadie la compra, al menos no en las cantidades que se compran para industria.
> 
> Cuando llegue la segunda ola volverá a pasar lo mismo, si no hay segunda ola da igual por que habrá menos industria debido a la crisis que viene, todo lleva a ver claramente que la plata no va a subir.
> 
> Hay gente que son ignorantes del tema, ven a toda esta gente en un foro de analfabetos decir que la plata subirá por que ellos lo dicen, esta gente ignorante puede verse abducida a comprar plata con lo que perderían su dinero, yo les aviso de que no lo hagan y entran a insultarme, nada nuevo.



Sin negar esto que dices, y teniendo en cuenta el componente industrial de la plata, este metal también tiene su valor monetario, pues durante 3000 años ha sido el compañero de viaje del oro en su senda como dinero, e incluso, en muchas ocasiones, ha circulado más que este. Creo que eso es lo que tienen en cuenta muchos en este foro (o eso creo). Cuando el aspecto monetario de esta se superponga al industrial, no creo que sea descabellado que alcance al oro.


----------



## Concursante (31 Jul 2020)

romanillo dijo:


> Un cumulo de circunstancias pero sobretodo la plata se usa a nivel industrial si no hay industria por que todo esta parado la plata cae por que nadie la compra, al menos no en las cantidades que se compran para industria.
> 
> Cuando llegue la segunda ola volverá a pasar lo mismo, si no hay segunda ola da igual por que habrá menos industria debido a la crisis que viene, todo lleva a ver claramente que la plata no va a subir.
> 
> Hay gente que son ignorantes del tema, ven a toda esta gente en un foro de analfabetos decir que la plata subirá por que ellos lo dicen, esta gente ignorante puede verse abducida a comprar plata con lo que perderían su dinero, yo les aviso de que no lo hagan y entran a insultarme, nada nuevo.



¿Bajara el oro proporcionalmente tanto? ¿por qué pasara según tú a finales de agosto? Te lo pregunto por saber tu punto de vista


----------



## Gamelin (31 Jul 2020)

romanillo dijo:


> Un cumulo de circunstancias pero sobretodo la plata se usa a nivel industrial si no hay industria por que todo esta parado la plata cae por que nadie la compra, al menos no en las cantidades que se compran para industria.
> 
> Cuando llegue la segunda ola volverá a pasar lo mismo, si no hay segunda ola da igual por que habrá menos industria debido a la crisis que viene, todo lleva a ver claramente que la plata no va a subir.
> 
> Hay gente que son ignorantes del tema, ven a toda esta gente en un foro de analfabetos decir que la plata subirá por que ellos lo dicen, esta gente ignorante puede verse abducida a comprar plata con lo que perderían su dinero, yo les aviso de que no lo hagan y entran a insultarme, nada nuevo.



Pues mira, el otro día hice el amago de comprar plata y tus mensajes me han hecho pensarlo bastante. La cuestión es que está bajando y yo iba a comprar en máximos. Así que de momento te lo agradezco. 

Podrías desarrollar por qué dices que va a pegar bajón en agosto?


----------



## Multinick2020 (31 Jul 2020)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Hombre alguno si habemos que tenemos algo.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 386675
> Ver archivo adjunto 386676



Ja, ja, ja.
Buen troleo. 
Mis diez.


----------



## romanillo (31 Jul 2020)

Gamelin dijo:


> Pues mira, el otro día hice el amago de comprar plata y tus mensajes me han hecho pensarlo bastante. La cuestión es que está bajando y yo iba a comprar en máximos. Así que de momento te lo agradezco.
> 
> Podrías desarrollar por qué dices que va a pegar bajón en agosto?





Se sabia que la bolsa iba a bajar para este viernes, había varios datos fundamentales que la gente que entra a este foro no se como no han tenido en cuenta y al bajar la bolsa ocurre lo mismo que paso en marzo, los inversores necesitan efectivo para cubrir esas perdidas, liquidez.

También muchos inversores viendo plata y oro en máximo iban a querer recoger beneficios y hundirla para luego poder comprar nuevamente mas abajo, aquí también podría hablarse de los manipuladores de siempre que quieren hundir precios y comprar barato, mucha gente en el sector anda loca por comprar a 21 o 22 dolares después de haber vendido en máximos estos días pasados, así que se intuía que iba a bajar hasta esos precios para este viernes.

Total que juegan con la gente como quieren y se hacen con su dinero de forma fácil, esto es lo de siempre.

Para final de agosto preveo que la guerra que hay desatada con el virus tome nuevo impulso y las bolsas revienten nuevamente, un comportamiento similar al de marzo pero mas brutal.


En las antesalas de la crisis del 2008 pasaron cosas similares que están repitiéndose.


----------



## romanillo (31 Jul 2020)

Concursante dijo:


> ¿Bajara el oro proporcionalmente tanto? ¿por qué pasara según tú a finales de agosto? Te lo pregunto por saber tu punto de vista




Lo que he comentado, preveo escalada en la guerra del virus y caídas gordas en las bolsas mundiales, algo peor de lo que paso en marzo.


----------



## romanillo (31 Jul 2020)

Dadaria dijo:


> Sin negar esto que dices, y teniendo en cuenta el componente industrial de la plata, este metal también tiene su valor monetario, pues durante 3000 años ha sido el compañero de viaje del oro en su senda como dinero, e incluso, en muchas ocasiones, ha circulado más que este. Creo que eso es lo que tienen en cuenta muchos en este foro (o eso creo). Cuando el aspecto monetario de esta se superponga al industrial, no creo que sea descabellado que alcance al oro.




No creo que alcance nunca al oro pero no obstante y aunque todo esto pueda pasar se puede comprar a precios mas bajos no necesariamente en estos días pasados a máximos.


----------



## romanillo (31 Jul 2020)

Pepito of the palotes dijo:


> Compren pasta, arroz y legumbres secas
> No hay más.
> No es menos.
> 
> Enviado desde mi OLIVETTI LINEA 98




Lo has definido perfectamente, yo estoy almacenando comida, esa va a ser la verdadera plata, ademas si hay una hiperinflación es probable que la comida valga mucho mas que una onza de plata, nadie querrá cambiar su comida por onzas de plata.

Mucho comprar onzas y algunos se olvidaran de lo mas importante, comida.


----------



## romanillo (31 Jul 2020)

HotelDeltaPapa dijo:


> Eso lo entiendo pero ¿Estás teniendo en cuenta un posible cambio de paradigma? La plata es un metal industrial pero también lo es el oro. El mercado de inversión de la plata es ridículo en comparación con el oro, pero yo veo que desde Marzo el volumen de negociaciones no ha dejado de subir, y pese a que te llevo tiempo leyendo en el hilo del oro y la plata y has acertado, hasta ahora sólo veo una corrección en la cotización.
> 
> Las reglas de este juego no dejan de cambiar y cada día hay menos confianza en el fiat.




Ahora mismo no se va a ver nada, hay que esperar a finales de agosto y empezaremos a ver cosas.

Aunque ese paradigma pueda llegar eso no significa que haya una ventana en la que poder comprar la plata a precios mas bajos de los vistos ahora, habrá que moverse rápido en esa ventana pero se podrá conseguir mucha mas plata por menos dinero si se hace rápido.

También deberéis de tener en ese instante gente a la que comprar para que no os pase como en la ultima bajada que las tiendas dijeron pues no tengo nada para vender o mira lo que tengo te lo vendo a 1000 euros o no vendo.

Esto ya depende del ingenio y de la capacidad de hacer contactos de cada uno.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (31 Jul 2020)

Multinick2020 dijo:


> Ja, ja, ja.
> Buen troleo.
> Mis diez.



Tanto poseedor de oro por estos lugares y nadie tenia un lingotillo de 100 miserables gramos para jugar con el, tuve que llegar yo.


----------



## borgar (31 Jul 2020)

Ahora lo veo, romanillo!!! Y gracias a ti y a tus vaguedades!!!

Voy a vender todo el metal y comprar acciones de Santander, meter dinero en una cosa llamada cocos que dice mi cuñao Pepe que es un win-win y el resto lo meto en forum filatélico que dice mi cuñao Antonio que los sellos "siempre suben".

Si me queda algo de dinero los meto en tierras raras como tu aconsejas.... Ahora no me digas "tierra rara??? Y ezo ke ehhhh???"


----------



## MIP (31 Jul 2020)

romanillo dijo:


> Lo que he comentado, preveo escalada en la guerra del virus y caídas gordas en las bolsas mundiales, algo peor de lo que paso en marzo.



Pero en marzo bajo la plata papel, la física subió de 18 a 20€ porque no había.

Y la plata se lleva cambiando por comida desde hace 4000 años, dudo mucho que ahora vaya a ser una excepción.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (31 Jul 2020)

A mi tia no, solo a mi madre, pasa en las grandes historias que al final se van exagerando al pasar de boca en boca.

En cuanto a jubilados que se pasan el dia comentando en obra no has podido dar una explicacion mas real de lo que es el foro, tal cual lo has dicho.


----------



## Gusman (31 Jul 2020)

romanillo dijo:


> Un cumulo de circunstancias pero sobretodo la plata se usa a nivel industrial si no hay industria por que todo esta parado la plata cae por que nadie la compra, al menos no en las cantidades que se compran para industria.
> 
> Cuando llegue la segunda ola volverá a pasar lo mismo, si no hay segunda ola da igual por que habrá menos industria debido a la crisis que viene, todo lleva a ver claramente que la plata no va a subir.
> 
> Hay gente que son ignorantes del tema, ven a toda esta gente en un foro de analfabetos decir que la plata subirá por que ellos lo dicen, esta gente ignorante puede verse abducida a comprar plata con lo que perderían su dinero, yo les aviso de que no lo hagan y entran a insultarme, nada nuevo.



Yo creo que el precio de la plata precisamente se mantenía artificialmente baja por su uso industrial, manipulando su verdadero valor. Una vez que esa industria disminuya o incluso esté cerrada, la plata volverá a ocupar su verdadero sitio.


----------



## Dadaria (31 Jul 2020)

Gusman dijo:


> Yo creo que el precio de la plata precisamente se mantenía artificialmente baja por su uso industrial, manipulando su verdadero valor. Una vez que esa industria disminuya o incluso esté cerrada, la plata volverá a ocupar su verdadero sitio.



A eso habría que sumar el hecho de que mantener a la plata tan brutalmente deprimida es una herramienta más para atar en corto al oro.


----------



## Forcopula (31 Jul 2020)

Tremendo bajonazo de la plata. 

Romanillo es mi pastor, plata me falta.


----------



## Depeche (31 Jul 2020)

romanillo dijo:


> viene un cantamañanas a deciros que la plata el viernes estará en 27,50 dolares y os falta tiempo a comerle la polla.
> 
> Llego yo, una persona con una estrena sabiduría en temas plateros y económicos, os digo que no le hagáis caso que como compréis vais a perder dinero, que si queréis comprar os esperéis que va a bajar bastante, os comento que el viernes no acabara en 27,50 dolares si no como mucho en torno a los 21 dolares, os digo ademas que va a meter una ostia para abajo tremendo para finales de agosto.
> 
> ...



Denoto mucho Ego por su parte, no le voy a entrar al trapo a sus insultos, el tiempo da y quita razones, para esta semana dije 26,48 pero no tengo dudas que la semana que viene veremos los 27,50 y en muy poco tiempo los 30 dólares y más.
Aproveche su minuto de gloria que en breve usted desaparecerá de los foros escondiéndose por la vergüenza de haber hecho unas predicciones ridículas y desacertadas perdiendo toda credibilidad.


----------



## Depeche (31 Jul 2020)

romanillo dijo:


> Un cumulo de circunstancias pero sobretodo la plata se usa a nivel industrial si no hay industria por que todo esta parado la plata cae por que nadie la compra, al menos no en las cantidades que se compran para industria.
> 
> Cuando llegue la segunda ola volverá a pasar lo mismo, si no hay segunda ola da igual por que habrá menos industria debido a la crisis que viene, todo lleva a ver claramente que la plata no va a subir.
> 
> Hay gente que son ignorantes del tema, ven a toda esta gente en un foro de analfabetos decir que la plata subirá por que ellos lo dicen, esta gente ignorante puede verse abducida a comprar plata con lo que perderían su dinero, yo les aviso de que no lo hagan y entran a insultarme, nada nuevo.



Deberías saber que si hay segunda ola de confinamiento que posiblemente la habrá esto afectará postivamente a la plata puesto que las minas de extracción se tendrán que parar y con la gran demanda que hay y con minas sin poder producir para satisfacer la demanda el precio de la plata subirá más fuerte y de forma parabólica. 
Lo bueno de todo esto es que aquí cada uno dice lo que piensa y lo que quiere pero los mensaje quedan escritos para poder leerlos pasado el tiempo. 
Y escrito queda que veremos la plata cotizando a 55 dólares antes de acabar este año 2020.


----------



## Depeche (31 Jul 2020)

romanillo dijo:


> viene un cantamañanas a deciros que la plata el viernes estará en 27,50 dolares y os falta tiempo a comerle la polla.
> 
> Llego yo, una persona con una estrena sabiduría en temas plateros y económicos, os digo que no le hagáis caso que como compréis vais a perder dinero, que si queréis comprar os esperéis que va a bajar bastante, os comento que el viernes no acabara en 27,50 dolares si no como mucho en torno a los 21 dolares, os digo ademas que va a meter una ostia para abajo tremendo para finales de agosto.
> 
> ...



Se equivoca, dije que para esta semana espero cierre en 26,48 dólares, lo dije la semana pasada cuando cotizaba a 21 y de hecho esta semana marcó un máximo de 26,28 quedándose a 20 centimos del precio que dí, quien me sigue en mi grupo de telegram incluso los que siguen mi hilo de predicciones de plata saben que dije que en ese nivel tendríamos una parada para coger fuerzas y he marcado los objetivos siguientes para corto plazo que por cierto anoche avisé que ha llegado el momento de recomprar de nuevo para los que estén fuera que nos vamos para arriba de nuevo.


----------



## Migozoenunpozo (31 Jul 2020)

Mirar la cotización en gráficos de 5 minutos es de pobres.

Yo cuando miro mis graficos solo veo una subida espectacular. 

Enviado desde mi SM-A307FN mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Depeche (31 Jul 2020)

A mi esta pequeña corrección no me importa, estoy comprado de bien abajo y esta corrección me ha servido para cargar más.


----------



## hdezgon (31 Jul 2020)

Con lo fácil que es comprar cada mes:

-Oro
-Plata
-4-5 empresas de tu elección que repartan dividendos
-MSCI WORLD Momentum 

Y listo. En 20 años millón de euros y a vivir


----------



## Harrymorgan (31 Jul 2020)

Vengo a alivar vuestros pesares y a descargaros del pesado peso metalero:

Os compro plata y oro al 50% del Spot.

Conseguid papelitos de colores que se acaban y son superchulis!


----------



## Gusman (31 Jul 2020)

Romanillo si te queda algún lingotillo de kg de esos que vendiste a 500 euros para comprar ladrillos dímelo. 

Pd: También puedo pagarte en ladrillo si quieres.


----------



## lonchagordista (31 Jul 2020)

Yo quiero vender monedas de plata y de oro, de las buenas. En joyería me dan un precio de risa. 

Es buena opción por ebay?


----------



## Arbeyna (31 Jul 2020)

Depeche dijo:


> ........me sigue en mi grupo de telegram



¿Cómo se puede acceder a ese grupo?
Un saludo y muchas gracias.


----------



## Depeche (31 Jul 2020)

hdezgon dijo:


> Con lo fácil que es comprar cada mes:
> 
> -Oro
> -Plata
> ...



Es bueno diversificar, yo estoy en Harmony Gold desde hace un par de años y en


Arbeyna dijo:


> ¿Cómo se puede acceder a ese grupo?
> Un saludo y muchas gracias.



Envíame privado de telegram a @XaviCrespo y te informo


----------



## Notrabajo34 (31 Jul 2020)

habeis visto que ha pasado a las 7 de la mañana ?

Han quebrado muchas cuentas de gente que operaba en bolsa, con esto queda demostrado que la plata hay que comprarla en fisico, han hecho algo raro y bajaron la plata a 21 en un segundo.


----------



## Dadaria (31 Jul 2020)

lonchagordista dijo:


> Yo quiero vender monedas de plata y de oro, de las buenas. En joyería me dan un precio de risa.
> 
> Es buena opción por ebay?



Prueba en el hilo de compra-venta


----------



## ChortinaPizpireta (31 Jul 2020)

romanillo dijo:


> No os dais cuenta de lo que esta ocurriendo.
> 
> Que el oro y la plata suban solo significa que estamos ante las puertas de la gran segunda ola de coronavirus y de la gran caída de las bolsas.
> 
> ...




Lo mismo para bitcoin y Ethereum? Estoy dudando si meter más dinero, no lo quiero para especular, es solo por alejarlo de las sucias manos del gobierno y los banqueros.


----------



## romanillo (31 Jul 2020)

Me gusta que vayas siguiendo lo que digo en este hilo, para ser un tontillo aquí estas tras de mi cada vez que escribo algo, me recuerdas a un perro que de pequeño adopte, lo encontré en el puerto de almeria, fue siguiéndome a pesar de que de vez en cuando me ladraba, se tiro varios días frente a mi casa y al final lo metí a dentro.

No te preocupes, sigue siguiéndome y yo te enseñare.


----------



## romanillo (31 Jul 2020)

ChortinaPizpireta dijo:


> Lo mismo para bitcoin y Ethereum? Estoy dudando si meter más dinero, no lo quiero para especular, es solo por alejarlo de las sucias manos del gobierno y los banqueros.




Si metiera en criptomonedas lo haría en bitcoin no en las otras, al final cuando suben las otras es por que bitcoin sube.

Pero yo compraría mas abajo, ahora mismo no metería dinero, esta muy alto.


----------



## romanillo (31 Jul 2020)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> habeis visto que ha pasado a las 7 de la mañana ?
> 
> Han quebrado muchas cuentas de gente que operaba en bolsa, con esto queda demostrado que la plata hay que comprarla en fisico, han hecho algo raro y bajaron la plata a 21 en un segundo.




Han hecho ni mas ni menos que lo que predije que harían, han tirado la plata a 21 dolares y en cuestión de nada la han vuelto a subir, con esos movimientos liquidan en perdidas a manadas enteras de gacelillas.

Esto lo hacen cada vez que quieren, todo el mundo se hace el tonto y miran para otro lado.


----------



## Migozoenunpozo (31 Jul 2020)

Sigue desplomándose? Ya se pueden comprar onzas a 10 euros?

Enviado desde mi SM-A307FN mediante Tapatalk


----------



## escanciador de semen (1 Ago 2020)

Pues macho, de todo lo que dices que hay que huir, si vendiera hoy sacaría un buen pico.

Ya veremos en un año o dos.


----------



## Gamelin (3 Ago 2020)

Plata subiendo.


----------



## Berciano230 (4 Ago 2020)

Pues no veo yo los 15$ de la plata que comentaban...


----------



## Parlakistan (4 Ago 2020)

Este hilo en unos meses va a ser una risa. El oro en clara tendencia alcista y recomiendan vender. Y con la fed imprimiendo como locos. Que si, que puede tener correcciones y tal, pero va a llegar a valer mucho mas, hay mucha incertidumbre y el dinero es miedoso y no se fía de los bancos centrales.


----------



## TomBolillo (4 Ago 2020)

Coño, no sabía que @romanillo tenía hilo propio por donde se pasa a recoger los owned


----------



## Berciano230 (4 Ago 2020)

TomBolillo dijo:


> Coño, no sabía que @romanillo tenía hilo propio por donde se pasa a recoger los owned



En este hilo sr @romanillo


----------



## romanillo (5 Ago 2020)

Sois todos unos analfabetos y unos ignorantes, ya dije que la plata bajaría para finales de agosto y así lo hará.

Os vais a quedar todos con cara de gilipollas cuando la veáis en cuesta abajo y sin frenos.


Que tras los incidentes de ayer y los movimientos que están habiendo en estos momentos de corte geopolítica ante posibles escaladas de violencia es normal que pegue esta subida.

En cuanto la cosa se calme y se vea que no va a pasar nada, ostia gorda y cuesta abajo.

Podéis ir preparando equipos anti ahogamiento, no vais a tener saliva para tragar en cuanto empecéis a ver las bajadas.


----------



## Berciano230 (5 Ago 2020)

romanillo dijo:


> Sois todos unos analfabetos y unos ignorantes, ya dije que la plata bajaría para finales de agosto y así lo hará.
> 
> Os vais a quedar todos con cara de gilipollas cuando la veáis en cuesta abajo y sin frenos.
> 
> ...



Eres mi idolo romano


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## romanillo (5 Ago 2020)

Berciano230 dijo:


> Pues no veo yo los 15$ de la plata que comentaban...




Es normal, incultura financiera se llama.

Tampoco veían los paletos cuando pagaban 300.000 euros por un piso que acabarían valiendo la mitad.


----------



## romanillo (5 Ago 2020)

Berciano230 dijo:


> Eres mi idolo romano
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk




espero que si tienes plata vendas ahora que puedes y crujas a algún insensato analfabeto e inculto de los que hay por aquí.


Podrás recomprar esa plata a final de agosto por la mitad.


----------



## romanillo (5 Ago 2020)

Una cosa mas, voy a estar por aquí pero por motivos laborales no puedo estar aquí todo el día como vosotros, entiendo que esta sea vuestra casa y no tengáis mas que estar escribiendo, en algo tendréis que estar entreteniéndose los jubilados.


Pero tranquilos que me vais a tener por aquí, no pienso perderme la gran caída de final de agosto, voy a pedir vacaciones para esa semana, así tendré tiempo de estar por aquí riéndome de cada uno de vosotros.


----------



## Depeche (5 Ago 2020)

romanillo dijo:


> Sois todos unos analfabetos y unos ignorantes, ya dije que la plata bajaría para finales de agosto y así lo hará.
> 
> Os vais a quedar todos con cara de gilipollas cuando la veáis en cuesta abajo y sin frenos.
> 
> ...



Puede que baje a final de agosto pero mientras tanto vamos subidos a la ola y ganando en las subidas, si para final de agosto corrije(ojalá que si) recompraré más, yo llevo mis compras desde muy abajo y dudo que baje de 17 dolares, por lo que estoy tranquilo.


----------



## Berciano230 (5 Ago 2020)

Depeche dijo:


> Puede que baje a final de agosto pero mientras tanto vamos subidos a la ola y ganando en las subidas, si para final de agosto corrije(ojalá que si) recompraré más, yo llevo mis compras desde muy abajo y dudo que baje de 17 dolares, por lo que estoy tranquilo.



Si baja a 17 a cargar como locos


----------



## Depeche (5 Ago 2020)

Berciano230 dijo:


> Si baja a 17 a cargar como locos



Ojalá bajara a 17 para recargar más como loco


----------



## timi (5 Ago 2020)

Creo que el juego de palabras de romanillo es entre el físico y el papel,,,


----------



## DaniElTirado (6 Ago 2020)

romanillo dijo:


> Que mas fecha quieres y que mas precio si ya lo he dicho todo,
> 
> Finales de agosto, plata a menos de 13 dolares onza.



Menudo iluminao


----------



## Parlakistan (6 Ago 2020)

romanillo dijo:


> Una cosa mas, voy a estar por aquí pero por motivos laborales no puedo estar aquí todo el día como vosotros, entiendo que esta sea vuestra casa y no tengáis mas que estar escribiendo, en algo tendréis que estar entreteniéndose los jubilados.
> 
> 
> Pero tranquilos que me vais a tener por aquí, no pienso perderme la gran caída de final de agosto, voy a pedir vacaciones para esa semana, así tendré tiempo de estar por aquí riéndome de cada uno de vosotros.



¿Sabes lo que es perder la posición? Es el riesgo que se asume vendiendo esperando una corrección que puede llegar o no, pero que si no llega te quedas fuera en un mercado alcista. Y si llega enhorabuena por poder recomprar más barato, pero perder la posición en un mercado alcista es absurdo, cuando puede llegar la onza a 6k, me parece lamentable. En mi opinión no compensa el riesgo.

Y todavía si óperas en un etf lo puedo entender, pero el que ha construido durante meses y años una posición en físico ¿y le dices que venda ahora?

Pero hombre de Dios, si esto es el principio de la fiesta en los metales y en otros activos como las cryptos.


----------



## Parlakistan (6 Ago 2020)

Depeche dijo:


> Ojalá bajara a 17 para recargar más como loco



Por eso es probable que no baje, no lo van a poner fácil ...


----------



## Orooo (6 Ago 2020)

El romanillo haciendo sus cuentas


----------



## TomBolillo (8 Ago 2020)

Cierre semanal en 24€. Entonces en qué quedamos @romanillo, para cuando esos 13€?


----------



## tremenk (11 Ago 2020)

Resucitamos Hilo del troll....

Que es su momento. Así le damos vidilla al subforo


----------



## romanillo (11 Ago 2020)

Ya os avise.

Que puedo decir ahora.

Estáis ante el genio mas grande jamas visto en este foro sobre oro, plata y otros metales.

Podéis preguntar y os responderé, el desplome seguirá toda la semana y se acentuara a final de mes.

En estos momentos me acuerdo de tantos cantamañanas analfabetos incultos y gentes sin ninguna noción sobre los metales que han pasado por este foro, aqui teneis al unico que realmente conoce los secretos de los metales, sus subidas y bajadas de precio.

Mi nombre es Roman Illo.


----------



## Burbujerofc (11 Ago 2020)

romanillo dijo:


> Ya os avise.
> 
> Que puedo decir ahora.
> 
> ...



Ya que tenemos tiempo, ¿hasta cuánto corrige el oro esta semana? ¿Y hasta fin de mes? 

Para la plata ya sigo el hilo de los foreros de dónde estará la plata cada domingo. 

Así queda escrito.


----------



## romanillo (11 Ago 2020)

Burbujerofc dijo:


> Ya que tenemos tiempo, ¿hasta cuánto corrige el oro esta semana? ¿Y hasta fin de mes?
> 
> Para la plata ya sigo el hilo de los foreros de dónde estará la plata cada domingo.
> 
> Así queda escrito.




El oro lo vais a ver sobre los 40 euros gramo.

La plata por debajo de los 50 céntimos gramo, es posible que lleguemos a verla en 480 euros kg.


----------



## Orooo (11 Ago 2020)

Lo has clavado tio.
Aconsejame y dime que debo hacer


----------



## romanillo (11 Ago 2020)

Orooo dijo:


> Lo has clavado tio.
> Aconsejame y dime que debo hacer




De momento no comprar nada y esperar que siga bajando, luego esperar a que se den cuenta en tiendas de que ya no van a poder meter estos precios de sobre spot que estaban metiendo, cuando todo se tranquilice podrás volver a comprar a precios óptimos.

No vendiste cuando avise, así que también tendrás que joderte en el caso de que tengas metales pues podrías haber cogido beneficios.


----------



## Dr.L (11 Ago 2020)

Lo has clavado semanas después eres un genio


----------



## hortera (11 Ago 2020)

la plata no es un metal precioso, es un metal industrial, como el cobre, los que invierten en plata no saben ni por donde les da el aire.


----------



## romanillo (11 Ago 2020)

Almenos hay algo de deportividad.

Los otros ya están entrando a barruntar.

Como mañana baje por encima del 7 o 8% se les van a quitar las ganas.


----------



## Dadaria (12 Ago 2020)

hortera dijo:


> la plata no es un metal precioso, es un metal industrial, como el cobre, los que invierten en plata no saben ni por donde les da el aire.



La plata si es un metal precioso, pues ha circulado como dinero al igual que el oro durante miles de años. Otra cosa es que, por sus propiedades de conducción electromagnética, sea utilizada como un metal industrial, lo cual esta haciendo que cada vez haya menos plata física en existencias.


----------



## romanillo (12 Ago 2020)

Dr.L dijo:


> Lo has clavado semanas después eres un genio




Yo no soy un genio mas bien los que pensaban que subiría sin parar son unos retrasados.

Se sabe para lo que se utiliza la plata, se sabe como funciona todo este tinglado y quien lo maneja, cuando sube lo hace por que hay gente que quiere que suba y cuando han cogido a suficientes incautos le meten una ostia sin contemplaciones, en este tipo de cosas la gente de arriba solo quiere una cosa, vuestro dinero.


----------



## paraisofiscal (12 Ago 2020)

hortera dijo:


> la plata no es un metal precioso, es un metal industrial, como el cobre, los que invierten en plata no saben ni por donde les da el aire.



Lo que tu digas, hortera...


----------



## ancapo (12 Ago 2020)

Toca quitarse el sombrero ante @romanillo. Hoy a probar los $20/oz.


----------



## paraisofiscal (12 Ago 2020)

ancapo dijo:


> Toca quitarse el sombrero ante @romanillo. Hoy a probar los $20/oz.



Habría que ser gilipollas al cuadrado para quitarse el sombrero ante otro gilipollas que se contradice así mismo en todas las fanfarronadas que escupe.

Fuente: Comprad plata y oro insensatos !!!


----------



## Berciano230 (12 Ago 2020)

Yo como no se por dnd me da el aire acabo de comprar a 25,65 
Si sube gano si baja me alegro y sigo cargando!!


----------



## paraisofiscal (12 Ago 2020)

Yo tengo a tantos imbéciles en el cajón de ignorados que a veces en una página me aparecen 7 posts en lugar de los 30 configurados.


----------



## romanillo (12 Ago 2020)

paraisofiscal dijo:


> Habría que ser gilipollas al cuadrado para quitarse el sombrero ante otro gilipollas que se contradice así mismo en todas las fanfarronadas que escupe.
> 
> Fuente: Comprad plata y oro insensatos !!!




¿ Podéis dejar de escribir y ensuciar mi hilo analfabetos con Asperger y posibles dementes ?.

Os da coraje panda de viejos dementes de que llegue uno nuevo y acierte en todo, si no entendéis el sarcasmo o la ironía sobre que luego me riera de vosotros siguiendo la corriente es que tenéis un serio problema y podríais estar desarrollando demencia.

*El síndrome de Asperger es un trastorno del desarrollo que se incluye dentro del espectro autista y que afecta la interacción social recíproca, la comunicación verbal y no verbal, una resistencia para aceptar el cambio, inflexibilidad del pensamiento así como poseer campos de interés restringidos y absorbentes. *


Todavía no hay método infalible para predecir quién desarrollará demencia, pero investigadores han encontrado una pista que se encuentra en la imposibilidad de reconocer cuándo la gente utilizan el sarcasmo.


----------



## romanillo (12 Ago 2020)

ancapo dijo:


> Toca quitarse el sombrero ante @romanillo. Hoy a probar los $20/oz.




Estos viejos dementes seguirán contradiciendo todo lo que les diga aunque vean como regalan onzas de plata con las tapas del yogur.


----------



## romanillo (12 Ago 2020)

Dime que edad tienes, es normal que un viejo no quiera aceptar la derrota y que un niño sin experiencia alguna haya acertado que la plata se iba a tomar porculo.

Sois todos como el que escribe sin parar por el foro, el Perro, estáis todo el día la plata va a subir por que nosotros somos unos expertos y sabemos que tiene que subir ÑIÑIÑI la plata esta bajando por que es una corrección pero luego subirá ÑIÑIÑI

La plata vale dinero por que alguien quiere que valga ese dinero analfabetos y cuando ese alguien quiere que valga menos la hunde y la pone en el precio que le da la gana, previo esquilmar a unos cuantos analfabetos y a otros tontos que siguen a estos por las ansias de triunfar en algo.

He aportado mas al foro en un par de semanas que tu con tus 16000 mensajes.

Eso si que es ser tonto, tener 16000 mensajes en un foro sin cobrar por ello.

Cuando acabe de ver la gran ostia de la plata, termine de reírme de todos vosotros, así como de recoger las gracias de alguno que estuvo apunto de picar y al que pude salvar, volveré a desaparecer.


----------



## hortera (12 Ago 2020)

Berciano230 dijo:


> Yo como no se por dnd me da el aire acabo de comprar a 25,65
> Si sube gano si baja me alegro y sigo cargando!!



partes con un -21% de mano, la peor inversión que hay de lejos, tu verás lo que haces con tu dinero, y hay plata en la tierra pa aburrir, no tiene ningún futuro, piénsalo bien.


----------



## Dadaria (12 Ago 2020)

hortera dijo:


> partes con un -21% de mano, la peor inversión que hay de lejos, tu verás lo que haces con tu dinero, y hay plata en la tierra pa aburrir, no tiene ningún futuro, piénsalo bien.



Eso de que hay plata para aburrir es falso


----------



## paraisofiscal (12 Ago 2020)

Una caída del 16% en 16 horas no es un retroceso, *es un ataque*.

Si los mercados de valores cayeran un 16% en 16 horas, ¿cuántos especialistas lo describirían como un "retroceso normal"?

A medida que la gente intente comprar tras este ataque, la escasez de material físico se volverá aún más obvia, lo que ayudará a catapultarlo más alto y más rápido...


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (12 Ago 2020)

Dadaria dijo:


> Eso de que hay plata para aburrir es falso



Producción decreciente, minas cerradas durante meses, y no parece que Elon Musk vaya a teletransportar a la Tierra un asteroide 97% plata.


----------



## Berciano230 (12 Ago 2020)

hortera dijo:


> partes con un -21% de mano, la peor inversión que hay de lejos, tu verás lo que haces con tu dinero, y hay plata en la tierra pa aburrir, no tiene ningún futuro, piénsalo bien.



Eso del 21% imagino q lo dices por el iva, cuando te lo venda a ti también me lo vas a pagar osea q no cambia nada.
La plata la veo como un refugio, voy acumulando poco a poco, no me obsesiono con el precio entre comillas, para mi forma de pensar aun esta barata y tiene muchas posibilidades.
Dentro de x años tendré ahí mi pequeño tesoro protegido y crecido y llegado el caso cambiare por , mientras que otros y llenaran sus cuentas con billetitos q no valen nada a disposición de los “poderosos” 
Una vez leí por aquí un ejemplo muy claro.

Una abuela ahorro toda su vida y al final de sus dias tenia 2 mill de pesetas.
De aquella podría haber comprado perfectamente un piso a tocateja, para que nos hagamos a la idea el valor de ese dinero en aquellos tiempos.
Sus herederos pudieron hacer dos cosas, la primera comprar oro. Si lo hubieran hecho, a día de hoy: 
una no hubieran perdido valor y dos, ese dinero se hubiera multiplicado.

La segunda opción fue dejarlo en el  . 
Hoy pueden comprarse un opel corsa.

Saludos


----------



## hortera (12 Ago 2020)

Berciano230 dijo:


> Eso del 21% imagino q lo dices por el iva, cuando te lo venda a ti también me lo vas a pagar osea q no cambia nada.
> La plata la veo como un refugio, voy acumulando poco a poco, no me obsesiono con el precio entre comillas, para mi forma de pensar aun esta barata y tiene muchas posibilidades.
> Dentro de x años tendré ahí mi pequeño tesoro protegido y crecido y llegado el caso cambiare por , mientras que otros y llenaran sus cuentas con billetitos q no valen nada a disposición de los “poderosos”
> Una vez leí por aquí un ejemplo muy claro.
> ...



el oro no parte con -21% y es el metal precioso por excelencia, no tiene que haber mas, ni la plata ni el platino ni ningún otro, y ambos, tanto oro como plata tienen valor intrínseco cero (lo que tiene valor intrínseco en tu ejemplo es el piso), osea que tienes que encontrar un primo que te pague lo que pides por un trozo de metal, la plata es el oro de los pobres, es una estafa, huid de eso.


----------



## Berciano230 (12 Ago 2020)

No comparto tu opinión, ahora mismo no hay bullion prácticamente a la venta y lo que hay tiene un sobre spot bastante marcado. Si ahora mismo pongo mis maples a la venta a un precio razonable por debajo del spot actual y en el cual ya le gano mucho  tardaría min en vender todo. 
La plata es mi puente hacia el oro. 
Pero como te comentaba antes es más mi refugio que mi inversion, que también.
Saludos


----------



## TomBolillo (12 Ago 2020)

Berciano230 dijo:


> No comparto tu opinión, ahora mismo no hay bullion prácticamente a la venta y lo que hay tiene un sobre spot bastante marcado. Si ahora mismo pongo mis maples a la venta a un precio razonable por debajo del spot actual y en el cual ya le gano mucho  tardaría min en vender todo.
> La plata es mi puente hacia el oro.
> Pero como te comentaba antes es más mi refugio que mi inversion, que también.
> Saludos



Al cuál ratio cambiarías tu plata por oro?


----------



## Berciano230 (12 Ago 2020)

TomBolillo dijo:


> Al cuál ratio cambiarías tu plata por oro?



1/50


----------



## romanillo (12 Ago 2020)

hortera dijo:


> partes con un -21% de mano, la peor inversión que hay de lejos, tu verás lo que haces con tu dinero, y hay plata en la tierra pa aburrir, no tiene ningún futuro, piénsalo bien.




Hay muchas minas de plata que no se están explotando por que ni merece la pena, si subiera se explotarían, ademas hay nuevas tecnologías que permitirían hacerlo.

Eso sin contar con toda la plata que podría haber sin que nadie las declare por intereses.

Algo similar a lo que ocurre en el mercado de diamantes en donde hay personas que se hacen con todos los diamantes que salen al mercado para fingir una escasez mucho mayor de la que en realidad habría consiguiendo inflar el mercado y conseguir mejores precios.


----------



## romanillo (12 Ago 2020)

El subnormal este se da una importancia que no tiene, me la sopla que me ignores, mis consejos son para que no engañeis a gente que puedan perder mucho dinero por comprar plata en máximos.

Que me va a ignorar dice, como si te quieres ir a dar un paseo que cojones me importa a mi, ale a tomar porculo.


----------



## romanillo (12 Ago 2020)

Berciano230 dijo:


> Eso del 21% imagino q lo dices por el iva, cuando te lo venda a ti también me lo vas a pagar osea q no cambia nada.




Si cambia, si vendes a mismo precio que una tienda van a preferir comprar en tienda y no te van a pagar ese 21%

Para que tu puedas recuperar tu 21% la plata ha de subir mucho.

Muchísima gente que compro plata en la anterior subida hace unos años tuvieron que venderla mucho mas barata y sin ese iva.

Ahora mismo todo esta raro y es probable que os cueste comprar pero si mañana sacan una vacuna se os va todo a tomar porculo, en octubre ya habría precios bajos en tienda.

La plata no tiene el valor que pensáis que tiene.


----------



## Berciano230 (12 Ago 2020)

romanillo dijo:


> Si cambia, si vendes a mismo precio que una tienda van a preferir comprar en tienda y no te van a pagar ese 21%
> 
> Para que tu puedas recuperar tu 21% la plata ha de subir mucho.
> 
> ...



Ahora mismo tira a comprar una onza y te digo yo si me lo pagas o no me lo pagas spot 21,61 + 21% = 26,14€ busca el dorado 29 coininvest 29,82, la pagas o no la pagas?
Yo compre en 25,65€ hoy por ejemplo. 
No veo tanta locura y mas cuando repito voy a largo.


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## TomBolillo (12 Ago 2020)

Berciano230 dijo:


> Ahora mismo tira a comprar una onza y te digo yo si me lo pagas o no me lo pagas spot 21,61 + 21% = 26,14€ busca el dorado 29 coininvest 29,82, la pagas o no la pagas?
> Yo compre en 25,65€ hoy por ejemplo.
> No veo tanta locura y mas cuando repito voy a largo.
> 
> ...



Dónde pillaste a 25,65€ que yo también quiero. Cabritos, que nada más que decís la fuente de las onzas caras pero la de las baratas os la guardáis


----------



## Berciano230 (12 Ago 2020)

TomBolillo dijo:


> Dónde pillaste a 25,65€ que yo también quiero. Cabritos, que nada más que decís la fuente de las onzas caras pero la de las baratas os la guardáis



Si apuras la coges ahora a 25,55 la britania y 30 cm mas canguros

Dracma. Pero si compras seras un loco suicida como yo, avisado estas


----------



## TomBolillo (12 Ago 2020)

Berciano230 dijo:


> Si apuras la coges ahora a 25,55 la britania y 30 cm mas canguros
> 
> Dracma. Pero si compras seras un loco suicida como yo, avisado estas



Estoy afilando el sable a ver si el spot recorta un poco más y las tiendas empiezan a reflejar el retroceso. No espero a que el spot llegue a los 13€ como dice el atontao de @romanillo . Pero sí que lo espero entorno a los 19€ (19,50 - 19,90). Si los toca sacaré la artillería pesada.


----------



## paraisofiscal (12 Ago 2020)

TomBolillo dijo:


> Estoy afilando el sable a ver si el spot recorta un poco más y las tiendas empiezan a reflejar el retroceso. No espero a que el spot llegue a los 13€ como dice el atontao de @romanillo . Pero sí que lo espero entorno a los 19€ (19,50 - 19,90). Si los toca sacaré la artillería pesada.



No intentes apurar mucho, por aquí se dice que a la plata le queda bastante recorrido (a pesar de los esfuerzos de Fed y Bancos centrales en desmoralizar a los apiladores).

HOW MUCH HIGHER WILL SILVER GO: See What The 50-Year Long-Term Silver Chart Reveals – SRSrocco Report


Esto puede explicar por qué la Fed y los demás bancos centrales juegan sucio con sus billetes recién impresos.
Esta gentuza no ve con buenos ojos que los gentiles se pongan a comprar onzas en lugar de utilizar sus billetes de mierda, y se dedican a atacar su valor en los mercados para desmoralizar a todo bicho viviente.

SILVER PRICE SURGE: Due To Physical Buying Not Paper Speculating – SRSrocco Report


----------



## Notrabajo34 (12 Ago 2020)

TomBolillo dijo:


> Estoy afilando el sable a ver si el spot recorta un poco más y las tiendas empiezan a reflejar el retroceso. No espero a que el spot llegue a los 13€ como dice el atontao de @romanillo . Pero sí que lo espero entorno a los 19€ (19,50 - 19,90). Si los toca sacaré la artillería pesada.




Eso si puedes por que con la anterior bajada solo al principio se pudo coger algo.

Las monedas de kg y los lingotes que era lo que miraba yo en cuestion de minutos desaparecieron de las paginas web, imagino que no querian vender por debajo del precio que ellos habian pagado, a los dias las volvieron a meter pero al triple del precio spot.


----------



## Berciano230 (12 Ago 2020)

¿Cuánto pueden caer el precio del oro y el de la plata y por qué han bajado tanto en los mercados?
¿Cuánto pueden caer el precio del oro y el de la plata y por qué han bajado tanto en los mercados? - Oroinformación


----------



## romanillo (18 Ago 2020)

Señores hoy habrá guanazo gordo.

Varios días sin fuerza y con retrocesos, no tiene tampoco volumen, esto va a pegar hoy el tan anunciado ostión

Ademas de otros factores externos, ya os avise, alguno seguro que me hizo caso y podrá comprar ahora si tanta ilusión tenia, pero comprara mucho mas barato.

Dad gracias al puto Oráculo ROmanillo..


----------



## Forcopula (18 Ago 2020)

romanillo dijo:


> Dad gracias al puto Culo ROmanillo..



Gracias puto Culo


----------



## Vilux (18 Ago 2020)

Vong@ñán dijo:


> Si el petróleo llegó a negativos, el oro y plata de utilidad marginal decreciente en una hecatombe, es una ruleta rusa



Como puede algo de utilidad CERO tener utilidad marginal decreciente?

No tenéis ni zorra de lo que da valor al oro, creeis que es algo racional y os equivocáis de plano. La seguridad del oro procede del 50% emocional de la humanidad, el chocho, que no atiende a ningún razonamiento sobre por qué el oro debería valer tanto como la alpaca del mismo color.


----------



## Tichy (18 Ago 2020)

Lo más fácil es que sea un troll desde luego.
Pero también puede ser simplemente un gañán analfabeto que ha malvendido su plata en mínimos para comprar un zulo asquerosillo (según dijo él mismo) y ahora anda entre escocido y desquiciado montándose su película para autoconvencerse de que no es un grandísimo pringao. 
Le estaba ignorando, pero ya me he hartado de que no pare de ensuciar los hilos serios.


----------



## paraisofiscal (18 Ago 2020)

Aquí se retrata este hijo de puta, aquí se ve a lo que se dedica en el foro:


----------



## Grecorio (21 Ago 2020)

romanillo dijo:


> Algunos del foro se piensan que van a triunfar y se harán ricos con plata y oro.
> 
> 
> Es el momento de vender, algunos se están equivocando y están comprando ahora en precios máximos, estos precios no van a durar mucho y la ostia que viene se va escuchando, entonces lloraran viendo que sus metales vuelven a bajar a los mismos precios de siempre.
> ...



Solo te queda esta semana para que tus pronósticos se cumplan y la plata sigue por encima de 26$.
¿Sigue en pie tu singular pronóstico @romanillo ?


----------



## romanillo (23 Ago 2020)

Grecorio dijo:


> Solo te queda esta semana para que tus pronósticos se cumplan y la plata sigue por encima de 26$.
> ¿Sigue en pie tu singular pronóstico @romanillo ?




Queda poco, final de agosto gran ostia épica de la plata, pronto llegara mi fecha, pronto llegara la gran ostia.


----------



## romanillo (23 Ago 2020)

paraisofiscal dijo:


> Aquí se retrata este hijo de puta, aquí se ve a lo que se dedica en el foro:
> 
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 405733




Me dedico a reír a costa de subnormales que no saben lo que es el sarcasmo o la ironía.


----------



## romanillo (23 Ago 2020)

Vais a ver como la plata cae en picado y nuevamente veréis como se van vuestros sueños de grandeza a la mierda, esta película ya la he vivido.


----------



## Gusman (23 Ago 2020)

romanillo dijo:


> Queda poco, final de agosto gran ostia épica de la plata, pronto llegara mi fecha, pronto llegara la gran ostia.



La GRAN OSTIA es la que tienes tu.


----------



## Multinick2020 (24 Ago 2020)

Romanillo, mi marido me engaña, ¿Sabes hacer amarre de amor y echar mal de ojo? 

Tema serio.


----------



## Gusman (24 Ago 2020)

Multinick2020 dijo:


> Romanillo, mi marido me engaña, ¿Sabes hacer amarre de amor y echar mal de ojo?
> 
> Tema serio.




RUMANILLO


----------



## estupeharto (24 Ago 2020)

No os metáis con la mierda el niño...


----------



## Kbkubito (24 Ago 2020)

romanillo dijo:


> Algunos del foro se piensan que van a triunfar y se harán ricos con plata y oro.
> 
> 
> Es el momento de vender, algunos se están equivocando y están comprando ahora en precios máximos, estos precios no van a durar mucho y la ostia que viene se va escuchando, entonces lloraran viendo que sus metales vuelven a bajar a los mismos precios de siempre.
> ...



Me jugaba 50€ ahora mismo que el 1 de enero,sillegamos,el oro va a veler 200USD mas por onza.


----------



## TomBolillo (26 Ago 2020)

Bueno, técnicamente son 3 días porque el 31 cae lunes


----------



## Forcopula (27 Ago 2020)

Si de casualidad cae algo por aquí le veréis enseguida, sino no esperéis que aparezca para recoger su owned. Espero que nadie hiciese caso a este profeta de pacotilla...


----------



## romanillo (27 Ago 2020)

Forcopula dijo:


> Si de casualidad cae algo por aquí le veréis enseguida, sino no esperéis que aparezca para recoger su owned. Espero que nadie hiciese caso a este profeta de pacotilla...



Yo espero que nadie te compre tus onzas a 100 euros, el que quiera onzas que se espere que las va a tener bastante más baratas, con lo que le sobre hasta opa cien euros que pides tiene para una mariscada aunque sea pequeña o alguna puta, ya cada cual elige su vicio y en lo que quiera gastar.


----------



## romanillo (27 Ago 2020)

El subnormal este mucho decir que me iba a ignorar pero no para de buscarme y nombrarme, supongo que no se puede esperar mucho más de alguien con 16000 mensajes y que probablemente vive aquí.


----------



## romanillo (27 Ago 2020)

Yo creo que el absoluto gilipollas es el que dice que va a ignorar a alguien y luego día tras día esta nervioso mirando haber si romanillo dice o deja de decir. Bastante vergonzoso, de las 15 páginas de este hilo tu has escrito la mitad, de verdad no sientes ningún tipo de bochorno?


----------



## romanillo (27 Ago 2020)

Kbkubito dijo:


> Me jugaba 50€ ahora mismo que el 1 de enero,sillegamos,el oro va a veler 200USD mas por onza.



Ganarias más dinero si jugaras a que caballero sin espada seguirá siguiendo todo lo que digo.


----------



## Forcopula (27 Ago 2020)

romanillo dijo:


> Yo espero que nadie te compre tus onzas a 100 euros, el que quiera onzas que se espere que las va a tener bastante más baratas, con lo que le sobre hasta opa cien euros que pides tiene para una mariscada aunque sea pequeña o alguna puta, ya cada cual elige su vicio y en lo que quiera gastar.



Jijiji ha dicho puta, que pasa con tu owned y el hilo que cagaste? Eso ni lo mencionas eh gitanillo?


----------



## Gusman (28 Ago 2020)

Rumanillo!! Te revendo los lingotes que me vendiste a 500 pavos por 1000 pavos!!!

Pd: Estamos a final de agosto.


----------



## TomBolillo (28 Ago 2020)

Gusman dijo:


> Rumanillo!! Te revendo los lingotes que me vendiste a 500 pavos por 1000 pavos!!!
> 
> Pd: Estamos a final de agosto.


----------



## TomBolillo (28 Ago 2020)




----------



## curvilineo (28 Ago 2020)

Oro del moro chungo


----------



## Gusman (28 Ago 2020)

NO. Seguramente es 1 troll.


----------



## MIP (28 Ago 2020)

A pesar de la subida del 4% de hoy, no nos precipitemos, ya que aún queda el lunes 31 para que termine el mes y puede que el op aún tenga razón.


----------



## romanillo (28 Ago 2020)

El subnormal este que no para de hablar en mi hilo lleva ya el solo 16 páginas y luego dice que el troll soy yo..


----------



## Gusman (28 Ago 2020)

Pide perdon al foro por ser tan cretino y hacerles perder mucha "plata".


----------



## romanillo (28 Ago 2020)

Gusman dijo:


> Pide perdon al foro por ser tan cretino y hacerles perder mucha "plata".



Los que no habeis parado de subir el hilo día tras día no vais a pedir perdón? Auténticos analfabetos que habeis estado siguiendo este hilo y dándole visibilidad?


----------



## romanillo (28 Ago 2020)

Este es el nivel del Foro, entra un troll a decir tonterias y al momento 10 hijos de.. Siguiéndole el rollo y subiendo el hilo sin parar putos palurdos, viejos desquiciados que os habéis quedado sin obras para echar la tarde mirando y os habéis reunido todos en el Foro.


----------



## cacho_perro (29 Ago 2020)

Qué vergüenza, gentuza subiendo tu hilo para evitar que la gente venda... gentuza!


----------



## Gusman (29 Ago 2020)

Subo tu hilo para que quede de manifiesto que eres un guru de pakotilla y nadie jamas vuelva hacerte caso. Y de paso nos echamos unas risas a tu costa.


----------



## Digamelon (29 Ago 2020)

romanillo dijo:


> Que mas fecha quieres y que mas precio si ya lo he dicho todo,
> 
> Finales de agosto, plata a menos de 13 dolares onza.



€23.13 y ya llevamos un par de horas siendo 29 de agosto.


----------



## TomBolillo (29 Ago 2020)

@romanillo cabrón, ven a dar la cara y recoger tu zasca en la jeta. Vale que todavía queda el día 31 pero ni de coña eso va a bajar de los 22,30-22,50€ que ha hecho de soporte estas dos semanas.

Te la has pasado insultando y faltando al personal sin argumentar nada. Aquí también hay otros foreros bajistas o correccionistas pero guardan las formas y argumentan su posición (p.e. @Depeche ). El debate sano es bienvenido pero fantoches faltones como tú, no.


----------



## lucasgrijander (29 Ago 2020)

"Por que tengan" es correcto en determinados casos.


----------



## paraisofiscal (29 Ago 2020)




----------



## Beto (29 Ago 2020)

Quiero mis onzas a 15 pavos


----------



## Gusman (29 Ago 2020)

Romanillo no tendras mas lingotes de kilo a 500 pavos?

Deberias venderle onzas a 13$ a todos los que les dijiste que venias del futuro y a finales de agosto ese sería su precio.


----------



## MIP (29 Ago 2020)

Hola venía a pedir a mis compañeros que no suban tanto el hilo, pensemos que aún queda el 31 para que caiga mucho y poder comprar ASEs a 22 cholos. 

Un abrazo al compañero rumanilo


----------



## borgar (29 Ago 2020)

Rumanillo, al final qué pasó con el local que compraste al vender tu plata?

Se lo alquilaste a tu madre, para que ejerciera, y ahora la pobre mujer te ha pedido una moratoria en el alquiler?

Se lo alquilaste a un amigo que estaba convencido que las franquicias de cigarros electrónicos iban a ser los "nuevos estancos" y en vez de pagarte en cash te paga en humo?

Estas pensando en poner una tienda de cupcakes porque vender magdalenas de colores a 5 euros "va como un tiro"?

O lo tienes vacío?

Ciertamente un win-win...

Oye, estarás comprando telefónica como si no hubiese mañana...


----------



## romanillo (29 Ago 2020)

[QUOTE="TomBolillo, post: 31145104, member: 60238"
Te la has pasado insultando y faltando al personal sin argumentar nada. Aquí también hay otros foreros bajistas o correccionistas pero guardan las formas y argumentan su posición (p.e. @Depeche ). El debate sano es bienvenido pero fantoches faltones como tú, no.
[/QUOTE]


Así estais que viene un cantamañanas de traje y corbata serio diciendo tonterias y lo tenéis como si fuera un económico de primera aunque diga tonterias y llegó a tollear con los mismos argumentos de mierda pero otras maneras y os tirais al pescuezo


----------



## Gusman (29 Ago 2020)

romanillo dijo:


> [QUOTE="TomBolillo, post: 31145104, member: 60238"
> Te la has pasado insultando y faltando al personal sin argumentar nada. Aquí también hay otros foreros bajistas o correccionistas pero guardan las formas y argumentan su posición (p.e. @Depeche ). El debate sano es bienvenido pero fantoches faltones como tú, no.




Así estais que viene un cantamañanas de traje y corbata serio diciendo tonterias y lo tenéis como si fuera un económico de primera aunque diga tonterias y llegó a tollear con los mismos argumentos de mierda pero otras maneras y os tirais al pescuezo
[/QUOTE]
Osea que admites ser un troll?


----------



## romanillo (30 Ago 2020)

Gusman dijo:


> Romanillo no tendras mas lingotes de kilo a 500 pavos?
> 
> Deberias venderle onzas a 13$ a todos los que les dijiste que venias del futuro y a finales de agosto ese sería su precio.




Siendo un troll de forma clara, tampoco me escondí mucho, deberíais de ser los idiotas, subnormales y demás gentes que disteis de comer al troll los que buscarais esa plata, vosotros disteis de comer al troll y ahora no asumís responsabilidades.


----------



## romanillo (30 Ago 2020)

Gusman dijo:


> Así estais que viene un cantamañanas de traje y corbata serio diciendo tonterias y lo tenéis como si fuera un económico de primera aunque diga tonterias y llegó a tollear con los mismos argumentos de mierda pero otras maneras y os tirais al pescuezo



Osea que admites ser un troll?
[/QUOTE]


Si aun no te has dado cuenta debes de ir a que te den una paga, te digo que te la van a dar casi seguro.


----------



## cacho_perro (30 Ago 2020)

Cojonudo pues, hala ya puedes irme comiendo la polla,troll, y no te dejes los huevos, que son peludos pero tienen también sus sentimientos 

Enviado desde mi MI 5 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## romanillo (30 Ago 2020)

cacho_perro dijo:


> Cojonudo pues, hala ya puedes irme comiendo la polla,troll, y no te dejes los huevos, que son peludos pero tienen también sus sentimientos
> 
> Enviado desde mi MI 5 mediante Tapatalk



Saben tus familiares tus gustos masculinos ?

No deies de informales, sera duro al principio pero luego no tendrás que seguir escondiéndote en este foro


----------



## romanillo (21 Sep 2020)

jajajjaja demasiado tarde, habéis perdido la oportunidad ahora a llorar todos viendo como esto se desploma.

Vais a ver como os revienta la rueda cristalizada que teníais en vuestro coche, algunos no sufrirán demasiado, solo tendrán que cambiar esa rueda y el gasto sera pequeño.

Otros van a ver como el coche les vuelca, tenían las ruedas cristalizadas y decidieron no cambiarlas cuando aun podían.


Romanillo os aviso.

Romanillo es vuestro pastor pero no todos decidieron seguirlo, ahora tendréis que vagar por el purgatorio y allí estarán unos años hasta que puedan volver a vender la plata al precio que estuvo estos días.


----------



## romanillo (21 Sep 2020)

Romanillo teacher se ofrece a dar lecciones gratuitas sobre plata.

Si tenéis alguna duda iré respondiendo conforme pueda.

Romanillo tu teacher de confianza.


----------



## romanillo (23 Sep 2020)

Gusman dijo:


> Romanillo no tendras mas lingotes de kilo a 500 pavos?
> 
> Deberias venderle onzas a 13$ a todos los que les dijiste que venias del futuro y a finales de agosto ese sería su precio.




Cuando uno viaja en el tiempo provoca distorsiones temporales, no fue en agosto pero esta siendo en septiembre y como dicen en el foro al final siempre tendrá que ser en octubre.


Como vais con las platas, bajadas sanas dirán unos, baja con fuerza para rebotar hasta el infinito y mas dirán otros jijiji


----------



## romanillo (28 Oct 2020)

Mira que os lo dije, vended vended insensatos !!


----------



## ChortinaPizpireta (28 Oct 2020)

pero si es hora de comprar plata para los candelabros


----------



## vincent anton freeman (29 Oct 2020)

romanillo dijo:


> Cuando uno viaja en el tiempo provoca distorsiones temporales, no fue en agosto pero esta siendo en septiembre y como dicen en el foro al final siempre tendrá que ser en octubre.
> 
> 
> Como vais con las platas, bajadas sanas dirán unos, baja con fuerza para rebotar hasta el infinito y mas dirán otros jijiji



No tengo ni idea de si va a subir o bajar la plata y me la suda. Lo q si se a ciencia cierta es q los hombres escriben jajaja. Y las putitas cuando les hablas x wasap y quieren q les den caña no paran de escribir jijiji. Yo a esta putita de burbuja ni la toco


----------



## romanillo (29 Oct 2020)

vincent anton freeman dijo:


> No tengo ni idea de si va a subir o bajar la plata y me la suda. Lo q si se a ciencia cierta es q los hombres escriben jajaja. Y las putitas cuando les hablas x wasap y quieren q les den caña no paran de escribir jijiji. Yo a esta putita de burbuja ni la toco



Tu no has tocado a una mujer en los últimos 20 años, por eso vienes con cuentos de putitas.

Que les den caña dice, pero si a ti no te habla nadie por wassap que no tenga rabo ni menos de 50 años.


----------



## Pater (29 Oct 2020)

romanillo dijo:


> Tu no has tocado a una mujer en los últimos 20 años, por eso vienes con cuentos de putitas.
> 
> Que les den caña dice, pero si a ti no te habla nadie por wassap que no tenga rabo ni menos de 50 años.



Durísimas declaraciones...


----------



## romanillo (30 Oct 2020)

Pater dijo:


> Durísimas declaraciones...



Pero ciertas aunque le duela al forero cuando las lea, ademas el sabrá en su interior que llevo la razón y la verdad en esas declaraciones.

Es un detector de fantoches y fantasmones virgenes a los que no tocan ni con un palo, como empiecen con que si putitas y comentarios similares ya sabes lo que tienes delante.


----------



## vincent anton freeman (30 Oct 2020)

romanillo dijo:


> Pero ciertas aunque le duela al forero cuando las lea, ademas el sabrá en su interior que llevo la razón y la verdad en esas declaraciones.
> 
> Es un detector de fantoches y fantasmones virgenes a los que no tocan ni con un palo, como empiecen con que si putitas y comentarios similares ya sabes lo que tienes delante.



A todos los tontos, no hay cosa q más les duela q la verdad. Este tonto se pone a poner jijiji como las tías, se lo dices y luego se pone a inventar mierdas para no reconocer el hecho de q es gilipollas. 

A mi lo q digas siendo falso es q me la suda. Tu sigue poniendo jijiji tonto de los cojones. Y luego invéntate paranollas para justificarlo. 2 comentarios y con la necesidad de q un palmero diga algo para desviar el tema ni q estuviera tratando con niños.


----------



## Nefersen (30 Oct 2020)

Voy a hacer caso al OP y voy a vender todo el horo físico que tengo -joyas de 18k-, y reservar ese dinero para comprar en Bullion Vault horo de verdá, de 24k.

Yo también creo que en cuento gane Tito Trump y acabe con la histeria colectiva del Covid, el horo baja de precio.


----------



## Grecorio (5 Nov 2020)

El rumanillo se esconde en días como hoy.
Luego baja la plata un 1 % y sale en estampida a llenar todos los hilos de sus previsiones que nunca se cumplirán.


----------



## Veloc (5 Nov 2020)

Vaya volatilidad la de estos días, supongo que hoy descuentan un gran plan de ayuda - inflacionario - en USA. A ver como queda el control del Senado, lo que implicará la facilidad o dificultad con la que se saquen adelante nuevas políticas económicas, planes de estímulo


----------



## Burbujerofc (5 Nov 2020)

Veloc dijo:


> Vaya volatilidad la de estos días, supongo que hoy descuentan un gran plan de ayuda - inflacionario - en USA. A ver como queda el control del Senado, lo que implicará la facilidad o dificultad con la que se saquen adelante nuevas políticas económicas, planes de estímulo



Senado Republicano, podría venir la deflación antes de la inflación en 2021?
La Fed ya se está preparando para dejar de imprimir y poner en marcha el dolar digital.
En cualquier caso, mala idea ahorrar en papelitos de colores.


----------



## TomBolillo (5 Nov 2020)

Ponle la de la plata también que +4% se ven más bonicos


----------



## Justo Bueno (5 Nov 2020)

Veloc dijo:


> Vaya volatilidad la de estos días, supongo que hoy descuentan un gran plan de ayuda - inflacionario - en USA. A ver como queda el control del Senado, lo que implicará la facilidad o dificultad con la que se saquen adelante nuevas políticas económicas, planes de estímulo


----------



## romanillo (9 Nov 2020)

Venga actualiza gráficos que estos se te han quedado muy antiguos.


Venia a decir que vendierais pero me da a mi que ya es muy tarde.


Mira que os lo dije.


----------



## elbruce (9 Nov 2020)

pues yo, aprovechando la bajada del oro y la plata he comprado unas pocas acciones de la minera Barrick Gold a 26,41$.... Romanillo compra que te quedas fuera,,,,,


----------



## hortera (9 Nov 2020)

elbruce dijo:


> pues yo, aprovechando la bajada del oro y la plata he comprado unas pocas acciones de la minera Barrick Gold a 26,41$.... Romanillo compra que te quedas fuera,,,,,



esa empresa es de oro, la plata es un subproducto del oro, o sea de los residuos que quedan al sacar otros metales, imaginate si es una ruina que no hay minas de plata


----------



## romanillo (27 Nov 2020)

Kbkubito dijo:


> Me jugaba 50€ ahora mismo que el 1 de enero,sillegamos,el oro va a veler 200USD mas por onza.




Seguirías jugando esos 50 euros ?


----------



## romanillo (27 Nov 2020)

Forcopula dijo:


> Si de casualidad cae algo por aquí le veréis enseguida, sino no esperéis que aparezca para recoger su owned. Espero que nadie hiciese caso a este profeta de pacotilla...



Profeta de pacotilla me llamaste, pero se perdonar.


----------



## romanillo (27 Nov 2020)

Berciano230 dijo:


> No comparto tu opinión, ahora mismo no hay bullion prácticamente a la venta y lo que hay tiene un sobre spot bastante marcado. Si ahora mismo pongo mis maples a la venta a un precio razonable por debajo del spot actual y en el cual ya le gano mucho  tardaría min en vender todo.
> La plata es mi puente hacia el oro.
> Pero como te comentaba antes es más mi refugio que mi inversion, que también.
> Saludos



Ahora hay bullion ? Pues tiene toda la pinta de que las paginas de venta se han llenado bastante estos días y que ya si hay bullion.

Si pones esos maples a la venta por debajo del spot seguirías tardando un minuto en venderlos ?


----------



## romanillo (27 Nov 2020)

Berciano230 dijo:


> Ahora mismo tira a comprar una onza y te digo yo si me lo pagas o no me lo pagas spot 21,61 + 21% = 26,14€ busca el dorado 29 coininvest 29,82, la pagas o no la pagas?
> Yo compre en 25,65€ hoy por ejemplo.
> No veo tanta locura y mas cuando repito voy a largo.
> 
> ...




Ahora mismo estas perdiendo dinero, te avise y no hiciste caso, pero como ibas largo que mas da verdad ?


----------



## romanillo (27 Nov 2020)

TomBolillo dijo:


> Dónde pillaste a 25,65€ que yo también quiero. Cabritos, que nada más que decís la fuente de las onzas caras pero la de las baratas os la guardáis




Ya las tienes bastante mas baratas como Romanillo predijo.


----------



## romanillo (27 Nov 2020)

romanillo dijo:


> Ya os avise.
> 
> Que puedo decir ahora.
> 
> ...




No tengo ganas de volver a escribir lo mismo, meses avisando de que pasaría, pero aun no llego lo peor.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (27 Nov 2020)

de 1800, no baja.....


----------



## Kbkubito (28 Nov 2020)

romanillo dijo:


> Seguirías jugando esos 50 euros ?



Nop.


----------



## romanillo (28 Nov 2020)

El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> de 1800, no baja.....



Pero si de 1800 ya bajo.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (1 Dic 2020)

romanillo dijo:


> Pero si de 1800 ya bajo.



bueno pues 1700....


----------



## Don Redondón (1 Dic 2020)

bajo la semana pasada, ya ha vuelto a subir un poco, pero sigue en perdida. nada importante y volverá a subir.


----------



## romanillo (28 Feb 2021)

romanillo dijo:


> Algunos del foro se piensan que van a triunfar y se harán ricos con plata y oro.
> 
> 
> Es el momento de vender, algunos se están equivocando y están comprando ahora en precios máximos, estos precios no van a durar mucho y la ostia que viene se va escuchando, entonces lloraran viendo que sus metales vuelven a bajar a los mismos precios de siempre.
> ...




No fue en agosto pero empezó en febrero ya sabéis que lo de los tiempos es difícil en economía.

Soy un puto oráculo, el puto inversionista de la leyenda, el Mahdi de los metaleros.


----------



## hortera (28 Feb 2021)

el Rodio subió 1500 $/onza el viernes


----------



## mike69 (1 Mar 2021)

La República del Weimar aprueba este hilo.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (31 Mar 2021)

romanillo dijo:


> Algunos del foro se piensan que van a triunfar y se harán ricos con plata y oro.
> 
> 
> Es el momento de vender, algunos se están equivocando y están comprando ahora en precios máximos, estos precios no van a durar mucho y la ostia que viene se va escuchando, entonces lloraran viendo que sus metales vuelven a bajar a los mismos precios de siempre.
> ...





Bueno pues al final fue en marzo y no en agosto pero estabas en lo cierto.


----------



## Nefersen (31 Mar 2021)

He vendido todo mi oro físico esta semana. Vaya estafa. El compro-oro me pagó casi un 25% menos del spot, y eso, porque consulté a varios antes de decidirme y me quedé con el mejor postor.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (31 Mar 2021)

Nefersen dijo:


> He vendido todo mi oro físico esta semana. Vaya estafa. El compro-oro me pagó casi un 25% menos del spot, y eso, porque consulté a varios antes de decidirme y me quedé con el mejor postor.



Podrias haber vendido por el foro aun siendo una estafa esto de comprar metales podrias haberlo vendido a spot.


----------



## Gamelin (31 Mar 2021)

Nefersen dijo:


> He vendido todo mi oro físico esta semana. Vaya estafa. El compro-oro me pagó casi un 25% menos del spot, y eso, porque consulté a varios antes de decidirme y me quedé con el mejor postor.



Te hacia mucha falta el dinero? Por qué no has hecho hold?


----------



## Nefersen (31 Mar 2021)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Podrias haber vendido por el foro aun siendo una estafa esto de comprar metales podrias haberlo vendido a spot.



Eran joyas, cadenas, cosas heredadas de 18K. En el foro creo que compran oro de 22 y 24, en monedas o lingotes.


----------



## Nefersen (31 Mar 2021)

Gamelin dijo:


> Te hacia mucha falta el dinero? Por qué no has hecho hold?



El precio está bajando, y prefiero tener ahora cash, y si compro, hacerlo en Bullion Vault, que allí si que compras y vendes a precio spot.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (31 Mar 2021)

Nefersen dijo:


> Eran joyas, cadenas, cosas heredadas de 18K. En el foro creo que compran oro de 22 y 24, en monedas o lingotes.




Si son cosas chulas seguro que te las compran, yo mismo si veo algo que me gusta de 18kt lo compro sin problemas, para la siguiente no pierdes nada por probar.


----------



## stuka (31 Mar 2021)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Olvidas una cosa.
> 
> *La mayoria de estos que se mueven por el foro y que aplauden felices estas subidas de oro y plata no tienen nada, la mayoria son autenticos muertos de hambre.*
> 
> ...




Pues es el mismo caso que tú con los bitcoños; y te crees tan listo. Ni tú ni los que están por aquí tenéis una mierda. Si sube…una putita, una paella…Si baja…no podéis cambiar el móvil.

¡Qué limitado y cortito eres! Sólo porque eres mala persona te crees un lince, pero no llegas a cucaracha.


----------



## aleg (31 Mar 2021)

estupeharto dijo:


> Yo, lo de la bola de cristal, me recuerda a esto
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 386698



La bruja Avería


----------



## cacho_perro (31 Mar 2021)

aleg dijo:


> La bruja Avería



Yo la pondría de mascota oficial del PP o Vox, su frase más mítica era adelantada a su tiempo:

"Viva el mal, viva el capital, abajo la Seguridad Social!"


----------



## olympus1 (31 Mar 2021)

romanillo dijo:


> Algunos del foro se piensan que van a triunfar y se harán ricos con plata y oro.
> 
> 
> Es el momento de vender, algunos se están equivocando y están comprando ahora en precios máximos, estos precios no van a durar mucho y la ostia que viene se va escuchando, entonces lloraran viendo que sus metales vuelven a bajar a los mismos precios de siempre.
> ...



Lástima no saber si hablas e on serio o gastas humor muy fino.


----------



## Harrymorgan (31 Mar 2021)

Lecciones básicas de inversión:

Comprar barato

Vender caro.

No al revés.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (1 Sep 2022)

romanillo dijo:


> Algunos del foro se piensan que van a triunfar y se harán ricos con plata y oro.
> 
> 
> Es el momento de vender, algunos se están equivocando y están comprando ahora en precios máximos, estos precios no van a durar mucho y la ostia que viene se va escuchando, entonces lloraran viendo que sus metales vuelven a bajar a los mismos precios de siempre.
> ...





Magnifico eres un puto genio analista de los mercados, uno de los maximos gurus del foro.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (1 Sep 2022)

paraisofiscal dijo:


> El genio eres tu, que no tas dao cuenta de que la predicción data de hace 2 años, no es de este, ni del pasado año...
> 
> Cualquier relok da bien la hora 2 veces al día.




Si me he dado cuenta, levante el hilo hace un año y lo vuelvo a levantar este año.

El genio parece que dio bien la hora por que puntualmente cada año vuelve a repetirse su vaticinio que la plata estaria baja.

No ha pasado nada de lo que algunos comentabais de que plata a 100, 200, 1000 euros la onza, tampoco a 40 ha llegado, vuestro reloj si que debe de ser una porqueria por que ni una vez al año da bien la hora jojojo.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (1 Sep 2022)

paraisofiscal dijo:


> La plata requiere paciencia, como los trolls.
> 
> Ya te avisaré cuando llegue a 40. será después de que baje a 14. Verás como yo también soy un genio...



Pues en la otra crisis creo que no llego a 40, mas bien se fue a 12 y alli se quedo para hacer subidas y bajadas de 12 a 16 infinitamente.

De momento hay cuatro o cinco, no mas foreros que dijimos que la plata volveria a bajar de los 0.55 y estaria sobre los 0,50 el gramo, los demas pues tipo a lo tuyo pero mas salvajemente se nos tiraban al cuello, claro se les jodia el negocio.........


----------



## Notrabajo34 (1 Sep 2022)

Uganda abole el impuesto de exportacion del oro que tenian en el pais, logico tras encontrar la mina de oro mas grande de la historia y su prosima explotacion.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (1 Sep 2022)

Decian q se iba a 50..y el Horooh a 20.000...tambien se oia q la gasofa estaria a 3€...el tiempo pone a todos los magufos y los tahures vende crecepelo en su sitio...


----------



## KOLETA PODRIDA (1 Sep 2022)

Nefersen dijo:


> He vendido todo mi oro físico esta semana. Vaya estafa. El compro-oro me pagó casi un 25% menos del spot, y eso, porque consulté a varios antes de decidirme y me quedé con el mejor postor.





Lo normal, el oro de 18K, el de joyería, solo lleva un 75% de oro.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (1 Sep 2022)

El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> Decian q se iba a 50..y el Horooh a 20.000...tambien se oia q la gasofa estaria a 3€...el tiempo pone a todos los magufos y los tahures vende crecepelo en su sitio...




Lo unico que al final vamos a ver en 3 euros son los atunes de marca generica que antes valian 1 euro.....

Todo lo demas hundiendose inmisecordemente.

La gente necesita atun no piedras.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (1 Sep 2022)




----------



## Nefersen (2 Sep 2022)

KOLETA PODRIDA dijo:


> Lo normal, el oro de 18K, el de joyería, solo lleva un 75% de oro.



Estoy hablando de un 25% menos del spot considerando el valor del 18K, es decir, asumiendo que sólo es 75%.


----------



## TradingMetales (2 Sep 2022)

Nefersen dijo:


> Estoy hablando de un 25% menos del spot considerando el valor del 18K, es decir, asumiendo que sólo es 75%.



Yo pagaba más


----------

